# Star Wars: Tales of the Jedi  (OOC Thread)



## possum (Apr 6, 2007)

It is roughly 4,000 years before the Galactic Civil began in earnest, and the Republic is about to unwittingly enter another war.  Thought dead for a thousand years, the enigmatic and evil Sith are about to resurface.

Ghosts of a nearly forgotten cult, the Sith Lord Freedon Nadd's descendents on the planet Onderon practice the Dark Side unbeknowst to the Jedi Order.  It would only take a slight spark to ignite the galaxy in the first major war in a millennium.

Meanwhile, on the temperate planet of Selvernos, Caamasi Jedi Master Mikos Thy'Wen teaches a small group of four Padawans the ways of the Force.  Summoned to Ossus for an assignment, Thy'Wen and his students prepare to go off into the galaxy....

*Game Rules*

*I need four lvl. 5 Jedi characters.  It doesn't matter all that much what the build is, as long as all five levels are in Jedi/Force User classes.  No one should be in jeopardy of falling to Dark Side at this time, however.
*Players are to use 32 point buy to create their characters.
*Books Allowed: Any Revised or Original Core Rules
*If you have any questions on the era, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 6, 2007)

Got just the character... Kestrel, an Echani Jedi Guardian...bwah!


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 6, 2007)

Are aliens from the Ultimate Alien Anthology allowed? I've had a hankering to play a spiritual Neti Jedi Consular for a while.


----------



## possum (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes, Neti are allowed in this game, as are most other species within reason (no brains in a jar).


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 6, 2007)

Well, could my character just carry a brain around in jar? Nothing fancy; just a brain.  

Alright, thanks. I'll try stating one up this evening.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2007)

I would love to get in on this game. The KotOR era is about my favorite. I can put together a PC this weekend. I only have the RCR, so my PC will probably be a bit basic, though.


----------



## possum (Apr 6, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Well, could my character just carry a brain around in jar? Nothing fancy; just a brain.
> 
> Alright, thanks. I'll try stating one up this evening.




I may actually put one of the brain in a jar characters in as a cameo later on...



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> I would love to get in on this game. The KotOR era is about my favorite. I can put together a PC this weekend. I only have the RCR, so my PC will probably be a bit basic, though.




Um...  This isn't Knights of the Old Republic, it's Tales of the Jedi.  KotOR takes place about 40 years after the events that are going to take place in the game.  And somehow, in those 40 years, a massive technological revolution happened in that timespan (actually, 20 years.)  Don't worry, though, there isn't a major difference in things.

*What's Different Between TotJ and the Prequel Trilogy?*

*Romantic relationships are not banned at the time being.  There are documented cases of Jedi being married and having children without having to hide the fact

*One Master, One Padawan (the Jedi Rule of Two) doesn't exist yet, nor does a centralized training system like we see in Ep. 1-3.  Jedi Masters set up shop on a planet and train as many students as they see fit to.

*The Coruscant Jedi Temple apparently does exist, but the main base of operations for the Jedi is the Library on Ossus.

*Force users seem to be more powerful, but this could be a showing of the author's own views on the subject of a Jedi's power.

*It's also 3,000 years before the Rule of Two came into effect...


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2007)

possum said:
			
		

> IUm...  This isn't Knights of the Old Republic, it's Tales of the Jedi.  KotOR takes place about 40 years after the events that are going to take place in the game.  And somehow, in those 40 years, a massive technological revolution happened in that timespan (actually, 20 years.)  Don't worry, though, there isn't a major difference in things.




Cool...as long as it is back before the Rule of Two, I'm good with it. Nothing better than fighting scads of Dark Jedi!


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 6, 2007)

A few questions:

The Neti's entry in wookieepedia states that "roughly four thousand years before the Battle of Yavin, a supernova destroyed the Neti's home planet." Do you know when exactly this event might have occurred in relation to the Tales of the Jedi era?

What differences in technology are there in this era? What type of starting funds / equipment should our characters begin with?

Do you have any intention of switching over to the Saga edition rules when they come out? How often do you intend to post and how long do you want to run the campaign for?


----------



## ByteRynn (Apr 6, 2007)

I would love to get in on this as I have most of the books, but few chances to use them.  

I am thinking it would be fun to play a Zeltron (or human if you say no to Zeltron) Jedi Guardian who views himself as something of a romantic Knight Errant of the Jedi.  

Jahn:

Jahn believes the force comes from all life-and especially all of the powerfully good emotions, feelings, and experiences of life.  Jahn believes a Jedi's discipline should not be focused towards surpressing one's emotions, but rather towards ensuring that only the correct emotions are ever being expressed and acted upon.  Those correct emotions, of course, are expressed in the playful flirtations with the galaxy's fair damsels, and in the gratitude one recieves when a good deed is done.  Jahn does the work of the Jedi, using his Saber and his Senses to make as many in the Galaxy feel the emotions that make up the Light Side of the Force.


----------



## possum (Apr 6, 2007)

Oh no, you're getting me started on the technological differences...

http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Image:Nebulon_ranger_back.jpg

Standard Republic Navy flagship

http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Image:Republiccommandship.JPG

The lightsabers are a little more archaic looking as well, but that's not that important.  

Coruscant, however, was much more primitive.

http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Image:Oldrepublic_05_06.jpg

***

Neti and Zeltrons should be fine, but I can't pinpoint when the Neti disaster happened as I only have the New Essential Chronology.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 6, 2007)

So the technology differences are largely cosmetic. That's fine.

So what about the posting frequency and the Saga edition rules?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 6, 2007)

Hello im quite new at Star Wars d20, anyway i was an old D&D player so rules are known to me. Fwe weeks ago i got my hands over the star wars rolplaying book, and i get all enthusiasm to play it.
I have read it and find some other books, so i was wondering if you got place for my Krevaaki jedi consular (i would prefer a force adept) Voda Vosa.
Im in the possition of Byte Rynn ("I would love to get in on this as I have most of the books, but few chances to use them." ) ^^


----------



## possum (Apr 7, 2007)

Cosmetic!?  Semi-kidding here, but I do not want to go deeper into the reasons why the KotOR team needed to do a little more homework.  Enough of that.

As to Saga Edition...  I am 80% likely to pick up the book as soon as it's released.  If I do and everyone else selected to be in this game purchases it as well (and not being able to purchase the rulebook will absolutely NOT be counted against you in the selection process), then we'll take a while to convert characters and the like.

I'd like you all to be able to post once a day, but not even I will be able to do that...  I will be lenient, but once a week is the absolute max.

***

We'll see when you have the character up Voda_Vosa.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 7, 2007)

Do i create it and send it to you or do you want to creat it yourself?. I mean the dice rolls and all that, with me choosing feats and skills. 

PD: Im trying to type as good as i can, you know, im not a native english speaker, though i manage my self out prety good i think. So forgive me if i dont type in perfect english ^^


----------



## possum (Apr 7, 2007)

Create it yourself!  There's no real dice rolling in the character creation save for the VP rolls.  Use InvisibleCastle to take care of that.

http://invisiblecastle.com/index.py


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 7, 2007)

Sorry for being so anoying, but I only got the character sheet in pdf format, so I can only edit it as an Image, do you have any particular pc sheet your using besides the one that comes in the book?
Oh by the way, there are my stats:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=961372


----------



## possum (Apr 7, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Sorry for being so anoying, but I only got the character sheet in pdf format, so I can only edit it as an Image, do you have any particular pc sheet your using besides the one that comes in the book?
> Oh by the way, there are my stats:
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=961372




I don't think you used 32 point buy.  Can you please use it?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 7, 2007)

My mistake, didnt know that, I just click de second choise.
Heres the one with 32 ^^ http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=961409


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 7, 2007)

"Do you know when exactly this event might have occurred in relation to the Tales of the Jedi era?"

I think i saw that it happened short before de Sith War

And i have finished my character, im really dont know how to send it to you, simply posting it here? i tried to send you a pm, but i couldnt.


----------



## ByteRynn (Apr 7, 2007)

*Jahn, Male Zeltron Jedi Consular 5:* Init +4 (3 Dex+1 species); Defense 18 (+5 Class, +3 Dex); Spd 10m; VP/WP 31/12; Atk +6 melee (2d8, 19-20, lightsaber) or +6 ranged (3d4 [DC 12 stun], 20, 8 m, sporting blaster); SQ Quick Reaction, Empathy (DC 12, Dark Side only), Pheremones (10 meters-does not effect dark side), Entertainer, Force Training (Control, Sense, Alter), Deflect (defense +1, attack -4. extend defense and attack); SV Fort +5 (+7 resist weather), Ref +6, Will +4; SZ M; FP 6; DSP 0; Rep +2; Str 10, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 17
*Equipment:* Lightsaber, sporting blaster
*Skills:* Bluff +7 (+9 in 10 meters), Diplomacy +7 (+9 in 10 meters or Empathy; +11 both), Entertain +7 (+9 in 10 meters), Gather Information +7 (+9 Empathy), Handle Animal +3 (+5 in 10 meters), Intimidate +7 (+9 in 10 meters), Read/Write Language (Basic), Sense Motive +4 (+6 Empathy), Speak Language (Basic)
*Force Skills:* Affect Mind +7, Battlemind +5, Enhanced Ability +5, Farseeing +4, Force Stealth +7, Friendship +7, Heal Self +7, Telepathy +4
*Feats:* Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Exotic Weapon Proficiency(lightsaber), Force Sensitive, Weapon Finesse(lightsaber), Weapon Group Proficiency(blaster pistols, simple weapons)
*Force Feats:* Alter, Control, Sense
*Equipment*  lightsaber, sporting blaster, all-temperature cloak, comlink, datapad, 5 lightsaber energy cells, glow rod, blaster 5 power packs, credit chip (3000 in account), 165 credits cash.

*Background:* Born on Zeltroz 19 years ago, Jahn takes his Jedi training very seriously.  He believes that the Force draws on all of the positive emotions and life-cycles in the galaxy-love, birth, passion, and happiness.  As a Jedi Knight, Jahn takes it upon himself to try and spread these emotions throughout the galaxy, and protect people from the corrupting influence of the Dark Side, which seeks to destroy all of them.  Jahn is very flirtatious with women of all species, and is a sucker for a damsel in distress.  He sees the Dark Side as a single dangerous monster and he voyages forth into the universe to protect people from it, spreading love, safety and happiness wherever he goes and becoming empowered by the love and gratitude he feels from those he helps.  While his people are not known for discipline, Jahn uses the discipline he has developed, not to suppress his emotions as many Jedi seek to do, but to suppress only those emotions that lead to the dark side: fear, anger, and hatred.

*Description:*  Jahn is 1.8 meters tall and has very deep crimson skin, bright purple eyes, and deep red-black hair that he keeps wavy and medium-length.  He generally dresses in deep navy blue robes and a long ornate crimson cape.  His lightsaber matches his eyes, a bright purple.


----------



## ByteRynn (Apr 7, 2007)

I meant to ask, how many starting credits?

Do we go by the Hero's Guide 6,500?

Do we suspect that Jedi live more ascetic lives like in the Rise of the Empire Era and start with 1300 credits like the Hero's Guide says to do?  Something else?

Do we pay for our lightsabers?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 7, 2007)

E D I T E D


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 7, 2007)

-Moved


----------



## Rhun (Apr 8, 2007)

Anariel Tyri
Human Female Jedi Consular 5

Anariel's grasp of the force is very well-rounded...while she does not excel in any one area of control over the force, neither is she particularly lacking in any area. Her Jedi trainers found this development of her skill to be a good thing, as it showed that she truly understood the aspects of balance. 

Although dedicated to her studies, Anariel can be a bit flighty and carefree. She has a tendency to act impulsively, often before thinking things through completely. It is this aspect of her personality that she has resolved to better.

Anariel is a slender young woman of twenty years, standing just over 1.7 meters in height. She wears her long raven black hair in multiple braids or securely fashioned in an 'up-do', and she has almond shaped eyes the color of cold, grey stone. Her skin tone is fair, and set off by her dark hair and eyes, giving her something of an exotic look.







```
Str	10	+0	(2 points)
Dex	14	+2	(6 points)
Con	14	+2	(6 points)	
Int	14	+2	(6 points)
Wis	15	+2	(6 points, +1 level increase)
Cha	14	+2	(6 points)

Initiative:	+2
Defense:	17 or 19 (10 base + 2 dex + 5 class / +2 when wielding Lightsaber)
Speed:		10 meters
VP:		[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=962913]40[/url]
WP:		14
Reputation:	+2
Force Points:   7

BAB:		+3[size=1]
- Melee		+3
--- Lightsaber	+6	(2d8/19-20), constructed
- Ranged		+5
--- Heavy Blaster  +5          (3d8 or DC18, range 8m)[/size]

Saves: [size=1]
- Fortitude	+6 (4 base + 2 con)
- Reflex		+5 (3 base + 2 dex)
- Will		+6 (4 base + 2 wis)[/size]

Languages: [size=1]
- Basic, speak and read/write
- Droid, comprehension
- Rodese, speak[/size]

Skills: [size=1]  
- Computer Use		+9	(5 ranks, +2 int, +2 equipment)
- Diplomacy		+7	(5 ranks, +2 cha)
- Gather Information		+4	(2 ranks, +2 cha)
- Knowledge, tactics		+4	(2 ranks, +2 int)
- Pilot			+7	(5 ranks, +2 dex)
- Sense Motive		+7	(5 ranks, +2 wis)[/size]

Force Skills: [size=1]
- Affect Mind		+6	(4 ranks, +2 cha)
- Force Defense		+6	(4 ranks, +2 cha)
- Heal Self		+7	(5 ranks, +2 cha)
- Friendship		+4	(2 ranks, +2 cha)
- Battlemind		+6	(4 ranks, +2 con)
- Enhance Ability		+4	(2 ranks, +2 con)
- Enhance Senses		+6	(4 ranks, +2 wis)
- Far Seeing		+4	(2 ranks, +2 wis) 
- See Force		+8	(6 ranks, +2 wis)
- Telepathy		+8	(6 ranks, +2 wis)
- Force Strike		+9	(7 ranks, +2 int)
- Move Object		+4	(2 ranks, +2 int)[/size]

Feats: [size=1]
- Exotic Weapon Proficienty: Lightsaber
- Force Sensitive
- Weapon Group Proficiency: Blaster Pistols
- Weapon Group Proficiency: Simple Weapons
- Weapon Finesse
- Heroic Surge
- Combat Expertise[/size]

Force Feats: [size=1]
- Alter
- Control
- Sense
- Lightsaber Defense[/size]

Class Features:[size=1]
- Starting Feats (above)
- Equipment (lightsaber)
- Force Training (above)
- Deflect: Defense +1
- Deflect: Attack -4
- Bonus Feat (above)
- Deflect: Extend Defense and Attack[/size]

Equipment: [size=1]
- Lightsaber, constructed (1000cr)
- Heavy blaster pistol
- Clothing
- All temperature cloak
- Aquata breather
- Comlink
- Datapad
- Glowrod
- Grappling spike launcher
-3040cr
[/size]
```


----------



## Rhun (Apr 8, 2007)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> Do we pay for our lightsabers?





Per the RCR, you receive your lightsaber as a class feature of being a Jedi.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 8, 2007)

E d i t e d


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 9, 2007)

I've updated my previous post with more details as well as a character background.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 11, 2007)

Are you still there? =)


----------



## possum (Apr 12, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Are you still there? =)




Nah.  

All joking aside, I had a lot of stuff to do for school in the past week, so the setup for this game had to be put on the back burner.  I'm back now, so it's cool.

As to the plant surge skill, I won't allow it to be used on yourself.  It just seems a little overpowered that way.

You can go by the Hero's Guide standard as to credits, but try to keep the flashy stuff to a minimum.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 12, 2007)

Good to see you're still with us Possum. 


			
				possum said:
			
		

> As to the plant surge skill, I won't allow it to be used on yourself.  It just seems a little overpowered that way.



I understand, though the narrow specificity of the circumstances needed to properly make use of the skill make it a poor investment skill-wise. I'll tweak my skill points accordingly.

So how about our characters constructing our own lightsabers?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 12, 2007)

Glad yor Back Possum. 
I have some questions now you are here with us ^^

-Which character would you like me to use, the  Druid(force adept) or the Jedi Consul.
-Did i create it correctly? I used a character generator verifiing the rules in the core book, but im prety new in star wars d20.
Thats all


----------



## possum (Apr 12, 2007)

Characters are supposed to have constructed your own lightsabers and the cost of materials is supposed to be reduced from your starting gold total.  If the cost is higher, we'll have to work something out.

Voda: I'd like for you to have at least one Jedi level.  At first glance, the character creation seems to be solid.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 12, 2007)

Here's a rough draft of my character.

*Kestrel*

Female Echani Jedi Guardian 5
*Init* +3; *Senses* Listen +2, Spot +2
*Languages* Read/Write/Speak Basic
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defense* 20 (10 + 3 Dex + 5 Def + 2 dodge)
*Wound points* 14
*Vitality points* 5d10+10
*Force points* 6
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +7, *Will* +5
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Spd* 10 meters
*Melee* lightsaber +8 (3d8+1)
*Ranged*
*Base Atk* +5; Grp +5
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Chr 14
*Feats* Exotic Weapon Proficiency (lightsaber), Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster pistols), Weapon Group Proficiency (simple weapons), Force Sensitive, Weapon Finesse, Martial Arts, Defensive Martial Arts, Burst of Speed
*Force Feats* Alter, Control, Sense
*Skills* Balance +7, Climb +5, Computer Use +1, Jump +7, Tumble +8, 
*Force Skills* Battlemind +5, Empathy +5, Force Defense +5, Heal Self +5, Move Object +5, Enhance Ability +5
*Class feature* Deflect (defense +1), Deflect (attack -4), Inc Lightsaber dmg (+1d8)
*Species Traits* Bonus Feat, Bonus Skill points (effectively human)
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Possessions*
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Experience* 10,000
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Height* 1.5m

*Background* Pending


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 12, 2007)

Well heres my revised character, lvl4 force adept and lvl1 jedi consul. Hope its Ok



Voda Vosa

Male Kervaaki Force_Adept 4 / Jedi_Consular 1

Strength 	10	(+0)
Dexterity 	13	(+1)
Constitution 	14	(+2)
Intelligence 	16	(+3)
Wisdom 	18	(+4)
Charisma 	6	(-2)

Size: 	Medium
Height: 	2.1 meters
Weight: 	111 kg
Skin: 	Gray
Eyes: 	Black
Hair: 	None

Total Vitality Points: 32
Total Wound Points: 14

Speed: 10 meters / round

Defense: 19 = 10 + 7 [base] +1 [dexterity] +1 [race]

      Touch AC: 18
      Flat-footed: 17

Initiative modifier:	+1	= +1 [dexterity]
Fortitude save:	+6	= 4 [base] +2 [constitution]
Reflex save:	+4	= 3 [base] +1 [dexterity]
Will save:	+10	= 6 [base] +4 [wisdom]
Attack (handheld):	+3	= 3 [base]
Attack (unarmed):	+3	= 3 [base]
Attack (missile):	+4	= 3 [base] +1 [dexterity]
Grapple check:	+3	= 3 [base]

Languages:	Speak basic
Read/write basic
Speak Kervaaki
Read/writeKervaaki

Reputation: 1

Force Points: 11
Dark Side Points: 0

Combat_Gloves [+2 bonus on damage, 1 kg, bludgeoning, medium, simple]
Lightsaber [damage 2d8, critical 19-20, weight 1 kg, energy, medium, exotic]
Quarterstaff [1d6/1d6 damage, critical 20, 1.8 kg, bludgeoning, medium, simple]
Blaster_Heavy [damage 3d8, critical 20, range increment 8 meters, 1.3 kg, stun fort DC 18, energy, multifire, medium, blaster pistol]

Feats:

      Alertness	
      Force_Sensitive	
      Blaster_pistols	
      Primitive_Weapons	
      Simple_Weapons	
      Exotic_Weapons1	
      Martial_Arts	
      Alter	
      Control	
      Dissipate_Energy	
      Sense	

Skill Name

Gamble 	Int 	............5.5 = +4 +1.5 	
Treat_Injury 	Wis 	...............8 = 	+4+4 	
Hide 	Dex* .......................	3 = 	+1+2 			
Listen 	Wis ...................	14 = 	+4	+8 	+2 [alertness]
Move Silently 	Dex* ................	3.5 = 	+1+2.5 		
Search 	Int................. 	7 = 	+3	+4 	
Spot 	Wis .............	14 = 	+4	+8 	+2 [alertness]
Survival 	Wis 	................8 = 	+4	+4 	
Swim 	Str** ................	4 = 	+0	+4 	
Farseeing 	Wis ...................	8 = 	+4	+4 	
Force_Strike 	Int ..................	11 = 	+3	+8 	
Heal_Another 	Wis ...................	8 = 	+4	+4 	
Telepathy 	Wis .................	12 = 	+4	+8 	



Kervaaki:

    * +2 wisdom

    * -2 charisma

    * Stoic: -5 to sense motive checks against character


    * Natural Swimer: +10 to swim rolls


    * Natural Armor (+1 defense)

    *Tentacles: with martial arts, the character has a bonus in a grip move

	Class 	HP rolled 	
Level 1: 	Force_Adept 	8 	
Level 2: 	Force_Adept 	8 	
Level 3: 	Force_Adept 	3 	
Level 4: 	Force_Adept 	2 	+1 to dexterity
Level 5: 	Jedi_Consular 	1 	


Background:

      Voda Vosa lived in his homeworld Krevas for much of his life, seeking knowledge in the swampy lands of his world. Before becoming a Druid, the priest of nature of his people(similar to the Ithorian ones), Seeking a mayor understanding of the universal fenomena of life and force, Voda Vosa leave Krevas and start traveling the galaxy. In one of the rides he end up messing with the republic, where he meets Mikos Thy'Wen a jedi master who could work out a pacefull solution for the Kervaakian Voda Vosa is an crustacean-like creature, deep glistening black eyes seems to look everywhere. His gender is unclear, sex for Krevaakians is not something you born with, but something you gain each reproductive season, "he" could be male or female dependin on the reproductive season. Anyway, anyone but a Kervaaki can see the difference. The robe he uses covers his 6 walking tentacles, and the other 2 are used as hand, holding his quarterstaff, simbol of his druidic order. He is well trained in martial arts, so the staff is quite decorative.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 12, 2007)

Great, just my luck not to notice this game until it's full.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Great, just my luck not to notice this game until it's full.





That is how you always are DL! You need to try taking 10 on your spot check.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey Shayuri, your character layout looks a familiar. BTW, the third separator line is still olive in color.  

Possum, a dual-phase lightsaber has a listed cost of 6,000 credits. I believe the material costs is a third of the final value, so 2,000 credits. Being what he is, I imagine Lorem would prefer a extended and organically shaped hilt for his lightsaber; the casing will be an long softly curved S shape with the exterior covered in polished baffor wood and a white energy blade (since neti favor broad-spectrum light).

Also, although a regular fusion lantern would be suficient for most of his dietary needs, I was hoping to get something a little more customized in that regard. I was thinking that a custom training remote modified to shed light and heat like a fusion lantern would be great for Lorem; he'd have his own mini orbiting sun. It could be programmed to follow him around and either dim or brighten in response to specific gestures. How much do you figure such a "light droid" might cost?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 12, 2007)

Doh! Thanks for the catch. Yeah, I liked your layout. Compact, but easy to read.

Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 12, 2007)

Nah. I'm flattered. Now if I can just get everyone else on the boards to use it.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Nah. I'm flattered. Now if I can just get everyone else on the boards to use it.





Bleh! I'm not a fan of the stat block look for PCs. Must be all that old 1E D&D gamer in me still. 


It does look nice, though.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2007)

possum said:
			
		

> You can go by the Hero's Guide standard as to credits, but try to keep the flashy stuff to a minimum.





Could someone tell me how many credits that should be? I don't have the Hero's Guide. Thanks.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 12, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> It does look nice, though.



You will succumb to the Dark Side of the stat block... 


			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Could someone tell me how many credits that should be? I don't have the Hero's Guide. Thanks.



5th level = 6,500 credits
(-1,000 credits for basic lightsaber components purchase)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 12, 2007)

Explain me how and youll see me using it ^^ I have the current format because i use a character generator.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 12, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Explain me how and youll see me using it ^^ I have the current format because i use a character generator.



Simply go to either mine or Rhun's character posts, click on "quote" in the lower right hand corner then go into the window and systematically modify all the information to match your character's particulars and then you end up with something like this: 








*Voda Vosa*

Male Krevaaki Force Adept 4 / Jedi Consular 1
*Init* +1; *Senses* Listen +14, Spot +14
*Languages* Read/Write/Speak Basic & Kreva
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defense* 17, touch 11, flat-footed 16
*Wound points* 14
*Vitality points* 32
*Force points* 7
*Reputation* +1
*Fort* +7, *Ref* +4, *Will* +10
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Spd* 10 meters
*Melee* lightsaber +4 (2d8) or combat gloves +3 (unarmed +2 dam.) or quarterstaff +3 (1d6/1d6)
*Ranged* heavy blaster +4 (3d8)
*Base Atk* +3; Grp +5
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Chr 6
*Feats* Alertness, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (lightsaber), Martial Arts,
Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster pistols), Weapon Group Proficiency
(primitive weapons), Weapon Group Proficiency (simple weapons)
*Force Feats* Alter, Control, Dissipate Energy, Force-Sensitive, Sense
*Skills* Gamble +5, Hide +3, Listen +14, Move Silently +3, Search +7,
Spot +14, Survival +8, Swim +4, Treat Injury +8
*Force Skills* Farseeing +8, Force Strike +11, Heal Another +8, Telepathy +12
See Force +11
*Class feature* Deflect (defense +1)
*Species Traits* Natural Armor, Resilient, Stoic, Tentacles
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Possessions* Lightsaber, Combat Gloves, Quarterstaff, Heavy Blaster
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Experience* 10,000
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Height* 2.1 meters; *Weight* 111 Kg

*Background* Voda Vosa lived in his homeworld Krevas for much of his life, seeking knowledge in the swampy lands of his world. Before becoming a Druid, the priest of nature of his people(similar to the Ithorian ones), Seeking a mayor understanding of the universal fenomena of life and force, Voda Vosa leave Krevas and start traveling the galaxy. In one of the rides he end up messing with the republic, where he meets Mikos Thy'Wen a jedi master who could work out a pacefull solution for the Kervaakian Voda Vosa is an crustacean-like creature, deep glistening black eyes seems to look everywhere. His gender is unclear, sex for Krevaakians is not something you born with, but something you gain each reproductive season, "he" could be male or female dependin on the reproductive season. Anyway, anyone but a Kervaaki can see the difference. The robe he uses covers his 6 walking tentacles, and the other 2 are used as hand, holding his quarterstaff, simbol of his druidic order. He is well trained in martial arts, so the staff is quite decorative.



BTW, I've gone over your character and there are a number of apparent errors (though I could have missed something). For instance, your Defense bonus from your two classes was added together, but you didn't subtract 2 from the total. Your 'touch' defense bonus was also off. Your natural armor bonus should be +2 instead of +1. I don't know how you reached a total of 11 for your force points. You gain one per class (5), add one for gaining the Force-Sensitive feat (+1), then spend it to begin building your lightsaber (-1) and then add two for completing the job (+2) for a total of 7 force points (by my count at least). You didn't add in your +2 racial bonus to your grapple total. You gain a +1 to attack rolls with a lightsaber you've constructed yourself. Your character can't start off with the Dissipate Energy feat since the last time he gained a feat slot was at 3rd level and one of the prerequisites for the feat is that you be 4th level. I also don't know where the "natural swimmer" +10 bonus comes from. Like I said, I may be wrong about some of these things, but I went ahead and made the changes in my writeup for your character.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 12, 2007)

I think your right in everything XD I think i just delet the character generator ive downloaded haha. Your right, theres no natural swimer trait, theres a resilient trait that give me a +1 fortitude save, the defense bonus is +2, and tentacles give me a +2 graple bonus and +2 climb check. I shoould check it myself, sorry for the incombinients. 
Ill pick another feat, defensive martial arts. So quoting your post with this modification will be something like this, let me see....



Voda Vosa

Male Krevaaki Force Adept 4 / Jedi Consular 1
Init +1; Senses Listen +14, Spot +14
Languages Read/Write/Speak Basic & Kreva
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Defense 19, touch 11, flat-footed 16
Wound points 14
Vitality points 32
Force points 7
Reputation +1
Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +10
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Spd 10 meters
Melee lightsaber +4 (2d8) or combat gloves +3 (unarmed +2 dam.) or quarterstaff +3 (1d6/1d6)
Ranged heavy blaster +4 (3d8)
Base Atk +3; Grp +5
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 18, Chr 6
Feats: Alertness, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (lightsaber), Martial Arts,
Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster pistols), Weapon Group Proficiency
(primitive weapons), Weapon Group Proficiency (simple weapons)
Force Feats: Alter, Control, Defensive Martial Arts, Force-Sensitive, Sense
Skills: Climb +2, Gamble +5, Hide +3, Listen +14, Move Silently +3, Search +7,
Spot +14, Survival +8, Swim +4, Treat Injury +8
Force Skills Farseeing +8, Force Strike +11, Heal Another +8, Telepathy +12
See Force +11
Class feature Deflect (defense +1)
Species Traits Natural Armor, Resilient, Stoic, Tentacles
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Possessions Lightsaber, Combat Gloves, Quarterstaff, Heavy Blaster
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Experience 10,000
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Height 2.1 meters; Weight 111 Kg

Voda Vosa lived on his homeworld of Krevas for much of his life; seeking knowledge in the swampy lands of his world before becoming a druid (a nature priest of his people similar to those of the Ithorians). Seeking a better understanding of the universal phenomenon of life and the force, Voda Vosa left Krevas and started traveling the galaxy. During one of his journeys he ended up in an altercation within the Republic, wherein he met Mikos Thy'Wen, a Jedi master who managed to work out a peaceful resolution for the Krevaaki.

Voda Vosa is an crustacean-like creature, with deep glistening black eyes that seem to peer everywhere. His gender is unclear since for the Krevaaki it is not something individuals are born with, but rather something they gain during each reproductive season. "He" can switch between being male or female depending on the nature of the reproductive season. It matters little since few beside the Krevaaki could spot the differences between either gender.

Voda is quite self-centered, but all that crumbles when he is faced with pain. The Krevaaki is afraid of pain as he hates it with all his soul. It is the reason why he is so perceptive; he seeks to forsee painful situations so that he may avoid them. Voda always tries to manoeuvre himself out of these kinds of situations by avoiding them outright or using force tricks to sidestep them. Others may see it as cowardice, but Voda prides himself on his talents to dodge pain.

The robe he wears covers his 6 walking tentacles and the remaining 2 he uses as hands to hold his quarterstaff; the symbol of his druidic order. He is well trained in martial arts and so the staff is more than merely decorative.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> *Senses* Listen +14, Spot +14





At least we don't have to worry about being surprised!


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 12, 2007)

Just remove the 







> tags from the begining and end of the post so that it's formated normally.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 12, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> At least we don't have to worry about being surprised!




yes i love these skills, very usefull they are indeed.

Is defense calculated right? +2 dex +2 nat armor +2 def martilal and what else?


----------



## ByteRynn (Apr 12, 2007)

How do you feel about stuff from the Arms and Equipment guide?

That said, I don't have Power of the Jedi or Dark Side...could someone look over those books and tell me if there is something that seems to fit my character in one of those?


----------



## possum (Apr 12, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Great, just my luck not to notice this game until it's full.




Go ahead and create a character.  I'm going to pick the four best characters that I've received at the end of about a week or so.

And sorry, I have to strike down the idea of using a double-bladed lightsaber.  I don't think that they've been invented yet.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 12, 2007)

possum said:
			
		

> And sorry, I have to strike down the idea of using a double-bladed lightsaber.  I don't think that they've been invented yet.



If you're refering to me, I'm afraid you're mistaking the dual-phase lightsaber from Tales of the Jedi (page 55) with the double-bladed lightsaber from the Core-rulebook. Although there's no mention of their exact creation date, the text does describe them as being "archaic".

Since they seem tailor made for Jedi capable of changing their size, I'd even go so far as to postulate that it's the Neti who first created them back before their homeworld was destroyed.


----------



## possum (Apr 12, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> If you're refering to me, I'm afraid you're mistaking the dual-phase lightsaber from Tales of the Jedi (page 55) with the double-bladed lightsaber from the Core-rulebook. Although there's no mention of their exact creation date, the text does describe them as being "archaic".
> 
> Since they seem tailor made for Jedi capable of changing their size, I'd even go so far as to postulate that it's the Neti who first created them back before their homeworld was destroyed.




Curse my eyes...  Sorry.  Dual-phase lightsabers should be fine.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks. So, any thoughts on the light remote?


----------



## possum (Apr 13, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Thanks. So, any thoughts on the light remote?




I don't think so.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 13, 2007)

Heh, well I guess I'll try but I'm not very creative and only have the Revised Core Rulebook so don't hold your breath. :\  Well maybe I'll get inspired.

Hey Voda, why don't you have your character speak imperfect basic?  Then you wouldn't have to worry so much about your grammar.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 13, 2007)

I may not be very ilustrated in the use of this English of yours but im sure Voda can handle it ^^


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 13, 2007)

possum said:
			
		

> I don't think so.  Sorry about that.



Uh, okay. Do training remotes not exist yet? Can I still acquire an orb-shaped fusion lantern then?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 13, 2007)

Ive updated my backgrousd in the previous post, to add some interesting roll to Voda.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 13, 2007)

Voda, I read through the background you wrote and, although interesting, it does contain a few spelling and gramatical errors. If you're interested, I tried editing it to make it a little clearer. Feel free to use it or ignore it:[sblock=background]Voda Vosa lived on his homeworld of Krevas for much of his life; seeking knowledge in the swampy lands of his world before becoming a druid (a nature priest of his people similar to those of the Ithorians). Seeking a better understanding of the universal phenomenon of life and the force, Voda Vosa left Krevas and started traveling the galaxy. During one of his journeys he ended up in an altercation within the Republic, wherein he met Mikos Thy'Wen, a Jedi master who managed to work out a peaceful resolution for the Krevaaki.

Voda Vosa is an crustacean-like creature, with deep glistening black eyes that seem to peer everywhere. His gender is unclear since for the Krevaaki it is not something individuals are born with, but rather something they gain during each reproductive season. "He" can switch between being male or female depending on the nature of the reproductive season. It matters little since few beside the Krevaaki could spot the differences between either gender.

Voda is quite self-centered, but all that crumbles when he is faced with pain. The Krevaaki is afraid of pain as he hates it with all his soul. It is the reason why he is so perceptive; he seeks to forsee painful situations so that he may avoid them. Voda always tries to manoeuvre himself out of these kinds of situations by avoiding them outright or using force tricks to sidestep them. Others may see it as cowardice, but Voda prides himself on his talents to dodge pain.

The robe he wears covers his 6 walking tentacles and the remaining 2 he uses as hands to hold his quarterstaff; the symbol of his druidic order. He is well trained in martial arts and so the staff is more than merely decorative.[/sblock]Out of curiosity, what is your native language?


----------



## possum (Apr 13, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Uh, okay. Do training remotes not exist yet? Can I still acquire an orb-shaped fusion lantern then?




As far as I know, training remotes do exist back then (there's nothing that says that they don't).  I guess you can have a droid that'll provide you the light needed for photosynthesis.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 13, 2007)

The key is to make it so annoying that the other Jedi will "accidentally" lose it, disintegrate it, throw it into a Sarlacc, etc...

Make it talk in a high, squeaky, excited voice...ALL THE TIME. And say things like, "Yay! Now it's my time to SHINE!"


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't mean to push or anything; I wanted a fusion lantern then figured it'd be cool if it could float and follow Lorem around on its own.  

So should I simply use the stats and costs for a regular training remote and then add the cost and abilities of a fusion lantern to it or would you rather it be statted and priced some other way?

If the former should we use the training remote detailed in the Hero's Guide or the one in the Power of the Jedi Sourcebook? They're pretty different...







			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Yay! Now it's my time to SHINE!"



Definitely no vocabulator. 

Maybe it can just change hue to communicate. :\


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 13, 2007)

Hee hee. Just kidding, man.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 13, 2007)

If it turned out to be that annoying I'd desintegrate the thing myself.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you very much Ambrus, i apreciate it ^^ I would like if you (anybody feel free to) correct my spelling =P As I said before, im not prety good at writing. Its all you can get in 4 years of english at school (That happened like what? 5 years ago? )


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 14, 2007)

Here's what I've got so far.


```
Yeshua Nataraji, Human, Male
Jedi Guardian 5

Str	16 +3  Level 4 increase
Dex	16 +3
Con	13 +1
Int	13 +1
Wis	10
Cha	10

Initiative +3
Defense  18  (Dex +3, Class +5)
Speed 10 m
VP [URL=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=975023]39[/URL] 
WP 13
Reputation +2

BAB +5

Saves			Total	Base	Abil	Misc
Fortitude		+5	+4	+1
Reflex			+7	+4	+3
Will			+3	+3

Languages
read/write and speak Basic

Skills			Total	Abil	Ranks	Misc
Balance			+11	+3	8
Climb			+9	+3	6
Jump			+11	+3	8
Tumble			+9	+3	6

Force Skills		Total	Abil	Ranks	Misc
Battlemind		+6	+1	5
Enhance Senses		+5		5
Force Defense		+5		5
Move Object		+6	+1	5

Feats
Exotic Weapon Proficiency (lightsaber)
Force Sensitive
Weapon Proficiency (blaster pistol)
Weapon Proficiency (simple weapons)
Combat Expertise
Improved Disarm
Alter
Power Attack
Cleave
Sense
Control

Features
Deflect (Defense +1)
Deflect (Attack -4)
Increase Saber Damage (3d8)
```


Yeshua Nataraji is a human male about 1.78 meters in height with an athletic build.  He has dark hair down to his mid back which he keeps tied in a braid behind his head.  His eyes are a dull maroon color and all of his facial features are relatively small.

Yeshua Nataraji is the third child and only son of a noble family from Alderaan.  As such, his sensitivity to the force was recognized early on and he was taken under the tutelage of the Jedi Order at a young age.  He showed great talent for lightsaber combat and he incorporated moves from his family’s own traditional sword dance, forming his own distinct style.  His second older sister was also a Jedi but disappeared while on a mission two years ago.  His first sister is six years older than him and his second is four years older.

Yeshua seems to take saber training very seriously and is always willing to spar with his fellow students, sometimes telling them they “need the practice” if they are not at first as eager as he.  He does however care deeply for the welfare of his allies.  Two years ago he sensed that his sister was in danger and attempted to leave but Master Thy’Wen was able to dissuade him, reminding him that she was a knight and he was still only a padawan.  When he later received news that she had disappeared he felt guilt over not going to her aid and started to act bitterly towards his teacher and peers.  Thy’Wen spoke with him about it one day and after the talk he came to realize that even had he gone there would have been little he could have done to help and so vowed to become stronger so that he could protect others in the future.  He still believes his sister is alive and hopes one day to find her.

Due to his brush with the dark side in the past he has concentrated much of his time since to gaining better control over his emotions.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 14, 2007)

Possum cant there be one more character? its just one, so we all can have the oportunity to play =) Say yes ^^ Please?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 14, 2007)

Here's a slightly less rough draft of my character.

*Kestrel*

Female Echani Jedi Guardian 5
*Init* +3; *Senses* Listen +2, Spot +2
*Languages* Read/Write/Speak Basic
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defense* 20 (10 + 3 Dex + 5 Def + 2 dodge)
*Wound points* 14
*Vitality points* 5d10+10
*Force points* 6
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +7, *Will* +5
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Spd* 10 meters
*Melee* lightsaber +8 (3d8+1)
*Ranged*
*Base Atk* +5; Grp +5
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Chr 14
*Feats* Exotic Weapon Proficiency (lightsaber), Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster pistols), Weapon Group Proficiency (simple weapons), Force Sensitive, Weapon Finesse, Martial Arts, Defensive Martial Arts, Burst of Speed
*Force Feats* Alter, Control, Sense
*Skills* Balance +7, Climb +5, Computer Use +1, Jump +7, Tumble +8, 
*Force Skills* Battlemind +5, Empathy +5, Force Defense +5, Heal Self +5, Move Object +5, Enhance Ability +5
*Class feature* Deflect (defense +1), Deflect (attack -4), Inc Lightsaber dmg (+1d8)
*Species Traits* Bonus Feat, Bonus Skill points (effectively human)
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Possessions*
1755cr (on card)
Lightsaber Parts (Used to make 'saber) 1000cr
Blaster Pistol 500
Stun Baton 500
Combat Gloves 200
Knife 25
Field Kit 1000
Glow Rod 10
Datapad 1000
10 blank datacards 10
Recording Rod 500

–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Experience* 10,000/15,000
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Height* 1.5m
*Weight* 56kg
*Age* 16yrs
*Description* Kestrel is still a little young, having advanced through the early Jedi training quickly. She's pale skinned, with defined cheekbones and a sharp nose, she also sports the white hair common to the Echani people...in this case a short, untameable mop atop her head. Her features are quite pretty, if a bit stern. This is amplified by her frequent misinterpretation of the Jedi's avoidence of passions for an avoidence of expressing emotions in general. When in training or on Jedi business, she dresses in a rather traditional tunic and breeches, otherwise she favors Echani styles.

*Background* Pending


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey Ambrus, or anyone with a greater stash of obscure Star Wars knowledge than me.  What's a good decorative metal to make a bracer with my character's family's crest on it out of?  Also, please feel free to comment on my character.  I could really use some input.


----------



## possum (Apr 15, 2007)

It's a good character, I like the background.  I suppose that I could make room for one more player.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hey Ambrus, or anyone with a greater stash of obscure Star Wars knowledge than me.  What's a good decorative metal to make a bracer with my character's family's crest on it out of?  Also, please feel free to comment on my character.  I could really use some input.





Bronzium, cortosis alloy, phrik alloy, thoranium, durasteel, etc.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 15, 2007)

Um, aren't some of those pretty common?  Oh well, if I could have a cortosis bracer that would be great! *nudge nudge*

Oh, just one more question.  What, roughly is the location of the temperate planet of Selvernos?


----------



## possum (Apr 15, 2007)

No Cortosis and no Phrik!  At least not yet.

As to Selvernos' location, I've never really nailed it down, but I would say at the very inner edge of the outer rim.  I'd say relatively near Taris on the Corellian Trade Spine.  Knowing me, that may change in a week or two.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 15, 2007)

Possum, which training remote do you prefer to use? The Hero's Guide (Thug 4 – 350 credit) version or the Power of the Jedi (Thug 2 – 1350 credits) version?


----------



## possum (Apr 15, 2007)

Use the more advance model, but bump the price up to 1530.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 15, 2007)

Remotes... don't give Ambrus very many of those or you'll regret it.  

I seem to remember seeing this question asked but I can't seem to find an answer.  How are we dealing with outfitting our characters?  Do we just get the standard amount of starting credits for out level?


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 16, 2007)

Yeah. 6,500 credits minus the 1,000 credits for standard lightsaber components; we're all building our own.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 16, 2007)

Hum, my least favorite part of character creation!   :\


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 16, 2007)

I went ahead and illustrated Lorem's baffor-wood dual-phase lightsaber. Check it out.  





So, any idea when we might be starting the game?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2007)

Wow...that's a purty lightsaber!


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 16, 2007)

*laughs raucously and slaps knee*

Lookit the girly lightsaber! Hey, if'n ya screw it the other way, dozzit make lipstick come out? HAW HAW HAW!

(cool pic though! )


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 16, 2007)

Want to find out? Just hold it up to your lips and give it a try. It'll certainly add a splash of color to your face.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 16, 2007)

It reminds my a kind of cigar... not the legal ones presicely... Anyway it looks fancy ^^ I would like one of thouse, but in other color i guess.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 16, 2007)

I figure the curved shape would allow a neti to get a firm grip on the hilt by twinning his vine-like fingers around the spiral grooves. He could then use the extra purchase it affords him to securely shift his grip and quickly reorient the blade in ways that a vertebrate opponent wouldn't likely anticipate.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2007)

I was thinking of something simple for my PC...


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 16, 2007)

Possum, I put together a stat block for my light droid. Please take a look and let me know if it seems good to you.
[Sblock=Orb]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Orb*
*Thug 4*
Diminutive hovering 4º training/lighting droid
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Init +2 (Dex); Defense 18 (+2 Dex, +4 size, +2 class); DR 0;
Spd fly 16 m (perfect); VP/WP –/4 (includes Toughness feat); Atk +10 ranged (special
blaster array; low 1d3-1, med 1d2 or high 1d3; 4 meters); SV Fort +1, Ref +3, Will +2;
SZ D; Face/Reach 0.25 m by 0.25 m/0 m; Rep +1; Str 2, Dex 14, Con 4, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6.
*Equipment:* Blaster array, motion sensors, fusion lantern, rust inhibitor
*Skills:* Spot 7 ranks (+8).
*Feats:* Ambidexterity, Dodge, Multishot, Toughness,
Weapon Group Proficiencies (blaster pistols, simple weapons).
*Cost:* 1570 credits
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Orb is a diminutive spherical hovering droid built around a training remote's frame but
augmented with a fusion lantern's power-core and emitters. To make room within its
chassis for the extra components, the training remote's standard signal receptor has been
removed and its program modified to respond to a neti's voluntary foliage gestures as well
as environmental stimuli. The following lists the actions Orb is programmed to execute:

_Brighten_ – Increases its level of illumination.
_Dim_ – Decreases its level of illumination.
_Extinguish_ – Immediately deactivates its light & heat emitters.
_Accompany_ – Floats along next to Lorem at a distant of a meter.
_Ascend_ – Rises to hover in the center of a room's ceiling or directly
   above Lorem (up to 4 meters overhead) if the neti is on the move.
_Announce_ – Strobes briefly whenever a tiny or larger creature approaches within 10 meters.
_Ward_ – Shifts to orange whenever a creature holding a weapon approaches within 10 meters.
_Alert_ – Shifts to red whenever a creature initiates a violent action within line of sight.
_Drill_ – Initiates a standard training exercise with its blaster array set to low.
_Attack_ – Begins tracking and shooting volleys of high-powered blaster fire at an indicated target.[/sblock]And narry a vocabulator in sight.


----------



## possum (Apr 16, 2007)

Can I get a typed down "I'm ready" from everybody?

That is a cool looking lightsaber, I must admit.  It really fits the setting.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm ready. Background should be done tonight, and I'll see if I can't get a pic or something up.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 17, 2007)

I found a nice picture of a Krevaaki, the one in the Alien antology is a little odd





And heres the lightsaber, smooth for Voda´s tentacles





"Im ready" ^^


----------



## Rhun (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks like Palpatine's electrum plated saber.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 17, 2007)

I just tipe "lightsaber" on google and pick one =P Any idea where can i find some others to pick from? I tried wookipedia.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 17, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> I just tipe "lightsaber" on google and pick one =P Any idea where can i find some others to pick from? I tried wookipedia.





Most the ones out there on google seem to be ones that belonged to characters from the movies or comic books. I don't think it really matters though...I only mention it because (at least as of the time of episodes 1-6) only members of the Jedi Council are permitted to have electrum plated lightsabers.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 17, 2007)

My PC is ready, unless you can think of any equipment she might need that is missing? I've added a picture into the character post as well.

So with that said: I'm ready.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 17, 2007)

Well aside from my complete lack of equipment, I'm ready.  I'd love to post some pictures but I can't draw at all and I doubt I could find a pic that looks anything like my character.  Guess I'll go look for a lightsaber pic though.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, what does your character look like? Unless you're a unique alien I have trouble imagining that we can't find something similar.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 17, 2007)

Well I guess he'd look sort of indian and sort of chinese.  There's a character description here.  I have no idea what I'd put into a search engine to find a pic.

Nothing to do with star wars, but...

http://www.rubberducke.com/billboard (Medium).jpg

I couldn't find anything for my character or my lightsaber though. 

Lots of pics of sabers from the movies but nothing else.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 17, 2007)

Let's see; human, jedi, athletic, long dark hair... that doesn't seem terribly difficult. How about these?

http://swagonline.net/pics/1524.jpg
http://swagonline.net/pics/1523.jpg
http://swagonline.net/pics/1470.jpg
http://images.wikia.com/starwars/im...ian.JPG/236px-DornTaversHumanJediGuardian.JPG


----------



## Rhun (Apr 17, 2007)

I agree with Ambrus...there are thousands of pictures of Jedi posted out there on the internet. I'm sure something can be found.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 17, 2007)

Beh...all those great pics, and no good pictures of a girl with white hair. This comes close though.






...I have no clue how to insert graphics. Hee.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 17, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Beh...all those great pics, and no good pictures of a girl with white hair. This comes close though.





Not a "short unmanageable mop" of white hair, but white hair nonetheless...(perhaps before she cut her hair short)


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm ready to play.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 17, 2007)

That's nice. How about this one?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 17, 2007)

Ambrus! The top one there was what I was trying to put in my post, but failed at.

The bottom one is WAY better though! She even looks about the right age. Smee!

Thanks!

...except...maybe a bit boyish. Now that I look again.

Hmm. 

Hee hee.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 17, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Ambrus! The top one there was what I was trying to put in my post, but failed at.



Shayuri! Yes I know. I pulled it from the code of your post and reposted it.







			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> The bottom one is WAY better though! She even looks about the right age. Smee! Thanks!



Shmoo! I changed her hair and skin tone to match your character description. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the effort Ambrus but none of those look quite close enough to right.  The problem I guess is that Star Wars humans are almost always either caucation or (rarely) black.  Though the prequel series kind of changed that, but I can't really use anyone from there.

So how heavily restricted are Heavy Blasters in your game?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 18, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> only members of the Jedi Council are permitted to have electrum plated lightsabers.




Then ill have Ambrush hilt, i made some modifications to it: changed colors and shortened it


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 18, 2007)

Ok, well I got a lightsaber pic.

http://img157.imageshack.us/my.php?image=yeshuasabervu1.png


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 19, 2007)

Helloooo anybody?


----------



## possum (Apr 19, 2007)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3464315#post3464315


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 19, 2007)

You should probably put the thread for character sheets in the rogues' gallery forum.  Also, if it's really only four then who are they?  Also, how restricted is the heavy blaster in your game?  I'd like to have one but I'd rather not have it immediately confiscated.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 20, 2007)

Yar! Is Kestrel in? Please?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice pic Rhun, does she really dress like that?  

Hey Voda, I noticed something in your character's biography that I think might be a typo.  Where you wrote "reflexive" I think you meant to write "reflective".  There is not much difference in spelling but a big difference in meaning, since "reflexive" would indicate that he was acting on instinct, without thought.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 20, 2007)

I guess your right i mean the word to be like "thinking things several times"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes, that's why I think "reflective" is the word you're looking for .

Yo Ambrus, I just thought of a followup to that the line in your sig.  How about... "...well technically, it's more like digital."  yeah I know, it just doesn't have the same feeling when it's intentional.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Nice pic Rhun, does she really dress like that?





Only when she dancing and seducing Hutts to get information out of them!


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 20, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Yo Ambrus, I just thought of a followup to that the line in your sig.  How about... "...well technically, it's more like digital."  yeah I know, it just doesn't have the same feeling when it's intentional.



They can't all be gems. 


			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Only when she dancing and seducing Hutts to get information out of them!



We'll call that your character's responsibility then. You're welcome to it.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 20, 2007)

I find Possum's lack of response...disturbing.

What do you guys think? Should we wait and see who he says is in? Or just post 'em all and let God sort it out?


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 20, 2007)

I was waiting to see if he'd move the thread or respond with something or other, but seeing as how infrequent his posts are I decided that I might as well just go ahead and move my character rather than wait to see what happens. I don't want to delay the start any longer than necessary; as is I'm starting to wonder if this thing is going to get rolling. :\


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 20, 2007)

It seems like the length each game I'm in lasts is inversely proportional to the amount of work I put into making my character's background.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> It seems like the length each game I'm in lasts is inversely proportional to the amount of work I put into making my character's background.





I think there is some truth to that! 


Also, I've noticed that almost every Modern/Future/Star Wars game in the last year or so has barely gotten started and then died right away. Not sure why that is.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 21, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Not sure why that is.



We fear the future...

I really have to stop creating character artwork for PCs I haven't yet started playing. :\


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 21, 2007)

I have great interest in this game, dont spoil it >.<

I think possum didnt say anything because he has nothing to say.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 21, 2007)

Well we've given him lots of things to say.  Unless he hasn't yet decided on the answers to our question, I can't think why he has been so quiet.  In any case, complete silence is likely to be taken as a sign that the GM has flaked out and for some reason decided not to tell anyone.  So if it keeps up people will start to lose interest.

It's only been about twenty-six hours since his last post though and he hasn't been to the site yet today so I say we give him some time.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 21, 2007)

If i recall correctly he had some issues with school or something like that, may be this could be again the reason


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey Voda, I'm bored.  Want me to proofread your character background for you?  You know, just check on the spelling and grammer, and ask you about any words that seem to be out of place.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 21, 2007)

BTW, Possum just posted to the IC thread.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 21, 2007)

There's an IC thread?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 21, 2007)

Please feel free to do so, it is moust enlighting


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 21, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Please feel free to do so, it is most enlightening




Sure thing.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 21, 2007)

Overall there weren't many problems I could find with it besides a number of spelling mistakes in the second to last sentence.

There was one sentence that was kind of confusing to me.

"During one of his journeys he ended up in an altercation within the Republic, wherein he met Mikos Thy'Wen, a Jedi master who managed to work out a peaceful resolution for the Krevaaki."

Did you mean that he got into a fight/arguement while he was in the republic,  or that he got into a fight/arguement with the republic?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 21, 2007)

You could say the fight was with functionaries of the republic, but yes the republic itself is represented by its functionaries istn it? It could be like a burocratic problem or the sort


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 21, 2007)

Understood, how's this?



> Voda Vosa lived on his homeworld of Krevas for much of his life; seeking knowledge in the swampy lands of his world before becoming a druid (a nature priest of his people similar to those of the Ithorians). Seeking a better understanding of the universal phenomenon of life and the force, Voda Vosa left Krevas and started traveling the galaxy. During one of his journeys he ended up in an altercation with Republic authorities.  It was then that he met Mikos Thy'Wen, a Jedi master who managed to work out a peaceful resolution for the Krevaaki.
> 
> Voda Vosa is a crustacean-like creature, with deep glistening black eyes that seem to peer everywhere. His gender is unclear since for the Krevaaki it is not something individuals are born with, but rather something they gain during each reproductive season. "He" can switch between being male or female depending on the nature of the reproductive season. It matters little since few beside the Krevaaki could spot the differences between either gender.
> 
> ...




I also changed self-centered, which means selfish, to centered, which can mean secure or calm.

Finally, I changed 6 to six and 2 to two.  Don't you hate those words that sound alike but are spelled differently?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 21, 2007)

Thank you very much ^^ ill add this version right away!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 21, 2007)

You're very welcome.

Rhun, it's not that I have anything against her dressing like that whenever she feels like it, but I can't help but point out that all those long clothey things would likely be a hindrance in a battle situation, and that the shin guard and shoulder pad would only cover the parts they're on with molten metal if they were hit by a lightsaber.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey let the girld shows what she gots. Either way, you will be distracted by her demi-naked beauty, Voda is on "female" mode in this season, and cant reproduce with anyone lacking spermatophores, or spermatheca if Voda was on "male" mode. I just asume his biology is like the  one of the crabs and shrimps, it makes it somehow funny


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2007)

Alrighty then.

I'm generally an amiable, easygoing person. I have but one real pet peeve, and that is being willfully ignored when I have a legitimate question.

Possum is hereby found guilty of that crime.

He's had every chance to answer...I even posted in the IC thread. I've given him every chance to respond.

I realize it's no skin off his nose, and thus hardly a punishment, but the only reasonable thing for me to do, I think, is withdraw. Not only is his update pace pretty slow...but I cannot abide playing with a GM who is so unresponsive to even the simplest of questions as, "Am I in or not?"

I wish you all well.

Happy gaming.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 22, 2007)

Seriously possum, what's the deal?  If you've got a problem that's keeping you from posting then please use the time you do have to explain it.  And don't tell me it's appendicitises.

Shayuri, please don't give up just yet, if possum doesn't respond, I'll quit too.

I can't be happy gaming under a gm that acts like he seems to be.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2007)

lol

You ever have one of those moments where you want to sink into the quantum foam and vanish forever?

That's me now. I reread Possum's post, and he DOES answer the question. 

Granted, not very vociferously. It's easy to miss too, with that dark grey OOC text of his. But still...damn. I expended a lot of Rage points over absolutely nothing. And now I feel the burn.

My gut reaction was to edit my rant post...but that feels a bit dishonest. I had a Dark Side moment, and I'll let it stand.

On the other hand, given that it was made in error, I hope I can retract my conclusion. 

Any objections?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 22, 2007)

Shayuri, what are you talking about?  At one point in this thread he said he supposed he could make room for one more player, but then in the IC thread he's said that there are only four.  He hasn't said anything about who's playing since.  Or did I miss something?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Shayuri, what are you talking about?  At one point in this thread he said he supposed he could make room for one more player, but then in the IC thread he's said that there are only four.  He hasn't said anything about who's playing since.  Or did I miss something?





Yes, possom's last IC post notes that all of us are in the game:



			
				possum said:
			
		

> Some weird anteater/possum mixture in my opinion, at least looks-wise.  *And it is all in.*  It's actually 4,003 BBY, making the Sith War three years away.




Emphasis mine.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh wow, geez, that was hard to see.  I didn't even pay that close attention since I thought he was just talking about how weird Camaasi look.  Sorry about that possum.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Still, she remains quiet as she awaits her Master's answers, one hand nervously fidgeting with the hilt of her lightsaber.






			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> She unconsciously fingers the hilt of her lightsaber, tucked away in its belt loop.





Looks like Kestrel has the same bad habit as Anariel...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 22, 2007)

Voda dont have fingers to expres nervousism =P


----------



## possum (Apr 23, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Oh wow, geez, that was hard to see.  I didn't even pay that close attention since I thought he was just talking about how weird Camaasi look.  Sorry about that possum.




No problem at all.  I'm just not all that used to OOC threads, that's it.  As to games dying, I've had a few Star Wars games that I've absolutely loved my character in die, one less than a month into it.  What was worse about that game was that it was in the KOTOR era, something that I really want to actually _play_ in.  That and NJO/Legacy.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't know much about legacy but everything I know I don't like.  NJO is cool because it has Kyle Katarn and Jaden Korr!


----------



## possum (Apr 23, 2007)

Can _any_ era that has Kyle Katarn in it be uncool?


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm afraid I know next to nothing about either era (including the who the iconic characters are), so I'm curious to see what if anything is different about the setting. From what I can see, most of the trappings of the Rise of the Empire era (oddly perhaps) seems to be around; the force, the Jedi order, Sith, lightsabers, droids, the various planetary civilizations, the galactic republic, the holonet, hyperspace travel, etc.

If anyone wants to help point out the important differences to me then I'd be grateful.


----------



## possum (Apr 23, 2007)

Someone once said that the differences are cosmetic, but I have to slightly disagree.  The Jedi Order has different rules than it does in the RotE era.  Relationships are not disallowed, for example, and the training rules are much more relaxed.  Any one of any age can be trained.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 23, 2007)

possum said:
			
		

> Someone once said that the differences are cosmetic, but I have to slightly disagree.  The Jedi Order has different rules than it does in the RotE era.  Relationships are not disallowed, for example, and the training rules are much more relaxed.  Any one of any age can be trained.




Also, the senate is less corrupt, the Jedi train mostly on Yavin 4, the republic don't have as large an army or navy, and they have to deal with the impirial remnant.  Also, Kyle Katarn and Jaden Korr!






You will tell everyone that Jaden Korr looks like this!


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 23, 2007)

I can recognize that such differences are likely very profound to the Jedi order itself, but on a galactic scale it seems a rather minor, almost trivial difference. I'm more curious about the technological and political innovations that have taken hold in the galaxy during the four thousand year gap between the KOTOR and RotE eras.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 23, 2007)

Gah, I keep making Yeshua speak like Shoon!  I think the only reason I don't have that problem with Alphonse too is because he's from a TV show!

Hey, I've just had a brilliant idea!  Lightchucks!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 23, 2007)

What are Lightchucks?


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 23, 2007)

They're a type of lightsaber-esque weapon that fans of the series invented and have included in fan-created fiction over the years. They're generally described as a pair of lightsaber hilts joined together via a short flexible light-chain resembling a lightsaber's blade, wielded as nunchaku. A variation of the idea is to join a pair of lightsaber hilts by the opposite end to then swing the lightsaber blades around the body, again much like a pair of nunchaku.





*Nunchaku*

Most people consider the concept of lightchucks (or saber-chucks as they are often called) as being rather silly and wildly dangerous for the potential wielder. Nonetheless, a pair of saber-chucks were included as a viable weapon for the character Assaj Ventress in the Battlefront II expansion on the Xbox.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh my god (as chandler would say) I wont use one of thouse... i think my head is fine where it is  
Another question: I saw on wokipedia a sort of "comic-like" picture of exar kun and i was wondering if theres a real comic about that or just unconected pictures. I dont know if I express correctly  :\


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2007)

Exar Kun (or his spirit, at least) has appeared in a variety of sources. He also appears in the Tales of the Jedi comics.

You can find much related info here.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2007)

To answer the question about technology and politics during the 4000 years between KOTOR and Empire...no.

No real changes. Oh, for sure there were SOME changes. The fracturing of the Republic led to a much larger Fringe as former Republic worlds refused or failed to join the Empire and instead became independent. Technology advanced, but typically only as ongoing refinements of existing tech...not so much brand new ideas.

The reasons for this are myriad, ranging from the brutally honest (the KOTOR era was written up AFTER the Imperial period, and had to retain the widgets that made it "still Star Wars") to the dubiously logical (those 4000 years were turbulent times, with the Sith invading every few decades and nearly decimating the Republic in the process, resulting in a "one step forward, two steps back" sort of technological progression) to the boringly plausible (The Republic, for all it's democratic fairness, was a stagnant body, stifling advances...see also Traveller).

The general consensus seems to be that the overall tech level of the Imperial and post-Imperial age is actually LESS than that of the Republic at its height. This is borne out in the movies as well. Consider the last 1000 years of the Republic as a decline, perhaps...comparable to the Byzantine Empire of reality, or the fading Imperium of Traveller. A long, slow, Dark Age. That also makes Palpatine's takeover more plausible...

Mew.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 23, 2007)

Hehehe, lightchucks. 

So, want ti decide on the order of our coming under Thy'Wen's tutelage?  If Lorem was the first and Voda was the last I think it's reasonable to assume that Kestrel was second to last, being the youngest, if that's alright with Shayuri.  I don't really care that much about my own character's placement in this order but I didn't want to assume something that other's wouldn't agree with.  Well in any case I guess I'd place myself second, but I'll for you guys to decide where you want to be since I don't want to step on any toes.  Also like I said, I don't really care.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2007)

It seems that Yeshua and Anariel are about the same age, and probably came under his guidance close to the same time. Probably Anariel and then Yeshua, but either way works for me.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 23, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> It seems that Yeshua and Anariel are about the same age, and probably came under his guidance close to the same time. Probably Anariel and then Yeshua, but either way works for me.




I was thinking the same thing, except with Yeshua first.  My reasoning is Yeshua's brush with the dark side and Thy'Wen pulling him back, I think that he'd have a stronger bond with his master if he were the second, though it really wouldn't make a difference if he were third.  I'd like to know why you think Anariel should be second if it's not something you want to keep secret.  It works out fine either way though, heck, they could have come at the exact same time like Jaden and Rosh.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 23, 2007)

I figure that Lorem, being of an exceptionally long-lived race, was likely the first padawan because he would tend to require a longer time to learn things than you shorter lived folk. It helps explain why we're all the same level of experience.

Since we've supposedly been in each other's company for a while now should we simply assume that we're all familiar with each others' backgrounds and particular aptitudes?







			
				Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> OOC: Voda is supposed to be thoughtful and intellectual, but with my novice spelling he must seems more like Tarzan =P



As suggested previously, I'm simply assuming that the way you phrase your sentences represents the alien krevaaki's own particular accent and speech pattern when speaking basic. It's much like Yoda's unique brand of verbal dyslexia.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 24, 2007)

> As suggested previously, I'm simply assuming that the way you phrase your sentences represents the alien krevaaki's own particular accent and speech pattern when speaking basic. It's much like Yoda's unique brand of verbal dyslexia.



You are absolutly right ^^ I didnt think it this way.



> It helps explain why we're all the same level of experience.



 I want to coment something at this point, you are all 5 lvl jedi, but for Voda, the things are different, he is just a 1lvl jedi and a 4 lvl force user. He think about himself more like a druid than a jedi, thats why he ask abaout the backgrouds of the others, he is very recent in the group, so i asume Voda do not know much about you, as you dont know much about him/her. Theres much of Vodas backgroud that its not reveald, you could know as he/she can, the general story.

Again im sorry for my spelling mistakes


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I was thinking the same thing, except with Yeshua first.  My reasoning is Yeshua's brush with the dark side and Thy'Wen pulling him back, I think that he'd have a stronger bond with his master if he were the second, though it really wouldn't make a difference if he were third.  I'd like to know why you think Anariel should be second if it's not something you want to keep secret.  It works out fine either way though, heck, they could have come at the exact same time like Jaden and Rosh.





I really don't have any strong desire one way or the other to tell the truth. The only reason I thought she might make sense as second is my own personal view of the Star Wars Jedi classes. I've alway been of the opinion that Consulars spend more time in training than Guardians, though I have absolutely nothing to basis that opinion off of.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 24, 2007)

To me it seems like Consulars aren't so much more trained, as they are differently trained.  That's why Guardians are better at combat and Consulars are better at diplomacy.  It also might be that there seem to be more Consular masters because (due to their less combat oriented skills) Consulars don't put themselves in danger as often as Guardians and thus live longer.

Hey I've been wondering, do the Jedi classes, Consular and Guardian actually exist in character?


----------



## possum (Apr 24, 2007)

They do in about 40 years, that's known.  Zayne Carrick in the KotOR comics makes a mention of his Master being a Guardian.  Whether or not they exist now is a matter of opinion and/or conjecture.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 24, 2007)

I recall KOTOR 2 making a big deal over Jedi Guardian, Consular, and Sentinel classes. With traditional lightsaber colors and everything.

It seems unlikely that popped out of nowhere within 40 years.

It's likely the Jedi have had a "militant" arm and a "peacekeeping" arm of whatever name since their inception. The Sentinels were added just for the video game, and can probably be ignored for the purposes of canon fiction.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 24, 2007)

Heh, allot of stuff was added just for the video game.  The only questions are whether or not you think it fits in with established cannon and whether or not the GM decides to use it.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 24, 2007)

Hah! True.

That may even be true of the whole Echani subrace. *hangs head*

But they're pretty cool! I dig 'em plenty.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey Shayuri, how long ago do you think Kestrel came to train under Master Thy'Wen?  It's important for me to know because of the major event in my character's history that happened two years ago.  Also, considering that event, and the fact that he's the youngest of his family, he may have some to consider Kestrel to be something of a younger sister to him, but act somewhat strangely, having never actually had a younger sister.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> It's likely the Jedi have had a "militant" arm and a "peacekeeping" arm of whatever name since their inception. The Sentinels were added just for the video game, and can probably be ignored for the purposes of canon fiction.





It really depends on what you consider "canon." The KotOR video games are considered canon, since they are part of the Star Wars Expanded Universe, and officially licensed.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 24, 2007)

Hard to say, Dire. There's no hard and fast guide to Jedi advancement.

I'm assuming she came to the Jedi Order around age 12 or so...giving her time to be raised Echani. Assuming an average of a year or so per level...which doesn't quite work, but is close...then she'd be quite the newbie to the Master's service.

Lets contract that a bit, since I stated she progressed swiftly. Half a year per level up to now.

That'd put her at 14 and change when she became Thy'Wen's pupil. Lets round that up to account for some kind of Jedi "basic training" or something, and call it 15. 

So she's been his padawan for one year.

Sound plausible? The numbers are arbitrary, so they can be futzed with to achieve any end.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2007)

DL, how old is Yeshua? I have Anariel noted at 20, and figure she has been in Thy'Wen's tutelage since her late childhood/pre-teen years....which would give her between 8-12 years as a padawan.

As I stated, if Yeshua was there first, that is fine with me....really no preference in the matter.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 24, 2007)

I think Voda could have 57 years more or less, he is not a yungster but he is not old ethier. Since their kind live more than 130 years, he could be consider an adult.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 24, 2007)

So should we all assume that our characters are all well aquainted with each other's backgrounds?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeshua is also twenty, his powers were recognized early due to his being a member of a rich family on Alderaan and the fact that his six years older sister was a Jedi.  I'm not sure of an exact age for when he started training, but I guess I'd say either twelve or ten.  What do you think of them just having come at the same time, coincidentally or otherwise?

Shayuri, don't forget that if you're character became a padawan too recently then it won't leave room for Voda to be last.

I just want to point out for anyone who didn't read the character backgrounds that Yeshua's Jedi Knight older sister went MIA two years ago on a secret mission and that threw him into a depression for a while because he'ed sensed that she was in danger but didn't go to help her.  So anyone who came after that event probably wouldn't know about it.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 24, 2007)

> So should we all assume that our characters are all well aquainted with each other's backgrounds?




May be the others can know your backgrounds, but, answering Dire too, Voda is the latest not for his age, he is giving his first steps in the Jedi order (he is just a first lvl consular), there may be just one year since Voda join the others.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 24, 2007)

Even a single year is more than enough time to relate the few details contained in your character background; that is assuming Voda would be forthcoming with such information.

Possum, could you give us some idea of what kind of things our characters have been doing with their caamasi master on the planet of Selvernos?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 24, 2007)

> the few details contained in your character background



 I was thinking in some more detalis than the general things contained on the background, but never mind ^^


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 24, 2007)

I haven't really read the other PCs' character backgrounds so that I wouldn't act on OOG knowledge. Either I ask your characters in-game about their backgrounds or you simply tell me that Lorem's already familiar with them; I'd simply like to know which... :\


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't have much of a background for my PC since I figured she came to the Jedi at a fairly young age.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 24, 2007)

Lorem and Anariel would probably know about Yeshua's background, though he doesn't often speak of his family.


----------



## possum (Apr 25, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Even a single year is more than enough time to relate the few details contained in your character background; that is assuming Voda would be forthcoming with such information.
> 
> Possum, could you give us some idea of what kind of things our characters have been doing with their caamasi master on the planet of Selvernos?




Typical Jedi training, I believe.  A few missions with Thy'Wen.  Typical stuff, really.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 25, 2007)

Well then, lets just assume that we all know each other background. Lets keep posting in the game thread ^^


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 25, 2007)

Well don't worry Newbie Voda, we'll watch out for you.  

Shayuri, why don't we say Kestrel came about two years ago and Voda, a year ago.  That way we're all in order and we've all had time to get to know each other.  Also, it'll keep them mostly in the dark about the incident with Yeshua's sister, allowing it to be a revelation later.

Lorem and Anariel would know about it since they were there before.

Oh, and Rhun, I think maybe I get where you're coming from with Consulars getting more training:  Since Guardians are more concentrated on the martial aspects of being a Jedi they might be quicker to reach the point at which training was no longer enough to increase their skills.  Therefore they would have to experience actual combat (and thus, physical danger) sooner than a Consular, in order to progress their training.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 25, 2007)

Boom. It's done.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Oh, and Rhun, I think maybe I get where you're coming from with Consulars getting more training:  Since Guardians are more concentrated on the martial aspects of being a Jedi they might be quicker to reach the point at which training was no longer enough to increase their skills.  Therefore they would have to experience actual combat (and thus, physical danger) sooner than a Consular, in order to progress their training.





Yeah, that is exactly along the lines of what I was thinking. Which kind of goes with the movies as well...although perhaps Luke and Anakin are not good examples of how fast one can learn the ways of the guardian, since they are 'Skywalkers.'


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 25, 2007)

Is anyone going to post anything or do Voda has to ask hes obvious questions? ^^


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 26, 2007)

I was going to, but it didn't seem in character to answer a question specifically directed at Master Thy'Wen, or to railroad to conversation into something else.

I wanted Yeshua's second sister to be a captain in the republic navy but I realized I don't know a damn thing about the republic's military at the time except that it seems it was small.  Can someone give me or, point me to some info please?  For instance, what kinds of ships did they have?


----------



## possum (Apr 26, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I was going to, but it didn't seem in character to answer a question specifically directed at Master Thy'Wen, or to railroad to conversation into something else.
> 
> I wanted Yeshua's second sister to be a captain in the republic navy but I realized I don't know a damn thing about the republic's military at the time except that it seems it was small.  Can someone give me or, point me to some info please?  For instance, what kinds of ships did they have?




This help?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 26, 2007)

Yes, I can't imagine why I didn't think to search for those keywords myself myself, thanks.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 28, 2007)

I was wonderin if we are going to take more time to reach the planet. I think we all have had enoght preliminary conversations. Its an opinion though


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 28, 2007)

I certainly wouldn't mind if our ship took off soon.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey look, Tetsubo designed a lightsaber for Yeshua!

http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=29349


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey I was thinking, if lightsabers have power adjust knobs I assume they are usually running at full power, but then could you turn down the power and get something akin to a stun baton?


----------



## possum (Jun 3, 2007)

I have to disallow that.  In my vast experience with the EU, I've never seen anything close to that ability.  Sorry.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 3, 2007)

So then, what _does_ it do?

I don't know if it counts but in Mysteries of the Sith Mara Jade and Kyle Katarn spar with each other using thier lightsabers, I always assumed the turned down the power setting so they didn't dismember each other accedentally.


----------



## possum (Jun 3, 2007)

I honestly don't know.  I only have the New Essential Chronology and Wookieepedia isn't telling me anything about what your talking about.  Add to that, the fact that I've never seen it happen before, and that's why I have to disallow it.

EDIT: That could be the way.  Either way, that's still not a stun baton.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 3, 2007)

Also, there're the training lightsabers from Attack of the Clones that the kiddies were using, those weren't powerful enough to cut things either.

So what is it?


----------



## possum (Jun 3, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Also, there're the training lightsabers from Attack of the Clones that the kiddies were using, those weren't powerful enough to cut things either.
> 
> So what is it?




It's specially made.  And I will allow you to use a lightsaber set to low power to prevent horrible dismemberments on the people you're fighting, but not as a stun baton.  I may give you a penalty to deflecting blaster shots, as well.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 3, 2007)

possum said:
			
		

> It's specially made.  And I will allow you to use a lightsaber set to low power to prevent horrible dismemberments on the people you're fighting, but not as a stun baton.  I may give you a penalty to deflecting blaster shots, as well.




Oh, ok.  What kind of action is adjusting the powerlevel anyway?


----------



## possum (Jun 3, 2007)

Free action.  Same as setting a blaster pistol on stun.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 3, 2007)

So how would that be limited?  Could I set it low, attack, and then set it hihg again?  What about for AoOs?


----------



## possum (Jun 3, 2007)

I'd say--as a limitation--that it can only be powered down once a round.  If you power the 'saber down and then attack, you can't power it back up until your turn in the initiative cycle comes up again.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 3, 2007)

ok.  So what exactly would be the effect of changing the power level?


----------



## possum (Jun 4, 2007)

Probably changes the complete damage die to d6s.  I don't know, that's all I can think of at the moment.  That at you can't crit someone to death right off the bat or close to the beginning of the fight.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2007)

Back from moving!

Mew.

I hope I didn't miss too much. I'm afraid to look at the IC thread now.


----------



## possum (Jun 4, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Back from moving!
> 
> Mew.
> 
> I hope I didn't miss too much. I'm afraid to look at the IC thread now.




Who are you?  

Welcome back.  And yes, the IC thread is scary indeed if you haven't been there for a while.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 4, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Back from moving!
> 
> Mew.
> 
> I hope I didn't miss too much. I'm afraid to look at the IC thread now.




Did you just say... Mew?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2007)

Youch. Kind of a lukewarm welcome...

Yes. I said mew. It's a plaintive noise, intended to evoke a sympathetic reaction. Probably works better in a more auditory type of setting. 

As for who I am, I admit I haven't exactly been a Posting King here, but there hasn't been a lot for my character to add. She's patiently (sorta) waiting people to work things out so we can go on the mission and do stuff. I'm not criticizing, but I wasn't expecting quite so much...debate...when I conceptualized the character. 

Anyway, I'll try to do better; and if I can't I'll drop. In the meantime, I apologize if my posting rate hath offended.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2007)

My PC is in the same boat as Shayuri's. All this research is making Anariel's head hurt. She is more of the impulsive, action-oriented type.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 4, 2007)

Ambrus can't help it.  He's a droid in real life you know.    Yeshua appreciates both the need for action, and the need for planning, one of his sisters is a captain you know.  He's not that good at strategizing though so he's glad Lorem is.

I'm not the least bit angry with you Shayuri!  How could I be angry with someone who says "Mew"?  Well, if they were a jerk, that's how!  But as far as I know you aren't, so that's besides the point.  Yeshua kind of feels like a big brother to Kestrel, so he's just trying to get her to act more like he think a Jedi should.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 4, 2007)

I like both types of action, I mean action and... the other that is not action... what ever.

But now it's time for action!

 I think >.<


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 5, 2007)

Honestly, I didn't think this much planning would be necessary either. I figured the group would arrive on Ossus and receive a comprehensive briefing telling us where we should go to fight the pirates. But that wasn't the case.

Frankly I don't understand how we could have sped up the research more than we did. We just now figured out where the next pirate raid would be. Up until that moment all our characters could have done was to go to the Farnost system and wander aimlessly around the eight planets in the hopes that we'd eventually bump into a pirate ship.

If your action-oriented characters had a better plan all along I'd love to have heard it. Did I miss an easier methodology somewhere? You guys know something I don't? :\


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 5, 2007)

Smee...I didn't mean to sound like I was criticizing.

I was just trying to explain why Kestrel was so quiet. I wasn't trying to imply that anyone else was doing something "wrong" or that I disagreed with.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 5, 2007)

See?  Every game needs an Ambrus.  We probably would have wandered off without researching anything, and possum would have had to have come up with some barely plausible reason for us finding a clue.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 5, 2007)

I didn't mean to sound snappy; I'm just saying that perhaps all this researching and debating wasn't what I had planned for either, but roleplaying our way through it seems to be part of the challenge involved in defeating these pirates. Consequently I'm trying to work my way through it as efficiently and as quickly as possible. Doing everyone's else's thinking is exhausting!  

I'm afraid I have trouble understanding the "my character is waiting for the action to start" standpoint. Instead of patiently waiting on the sidelines so your characters can finally "do stuff" why not do stuff to try helping the process along through roleplaying? Imagine if all our characters simply stood around with our lightsabers in hand while waiting for the pirates to show up. *cue the sound of crickets*

If you really don't want to participate in this part of the adventure then you could have made that clear upfront so that I'd know not to try and involve your character by asking for his non-existent opinion and then needlessly waiting around for a response. :\


----------



## possum (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm not complaining at all.  After getting my bearings, I kind of liked having to come up with all of the stuff.  It's very realistic, too.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 5, 2007)

Can I ask then; how were you expecting us to find the pirates?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 5, 2007)

Whoa...blow the whistle, ref. *fwee*

If, and to date I'm not aware that I have, but IF I have not responded to a direct query by your character to mine, it's not because I don't have an opinion. If it happened, it was because I missed the question. I won't ever intentionally fail to respond to a direct interaction between NPC or PC and my character. If you find yourself waiting for me to reply to something you said to me, it's not because I'm ignoring you. It's because I'm a twit and either misread your post, or something else happened and I didn't see it. Give me a kick in the pants over here on the OOC thread, and I'll set all to right.

As for finding the pirates, I figured we'd go to the planet and "stake it out," waiting for the next attack, then follow the pirates back to their base. Oversimplified, of course. We'd need clever places to hide for the stakeout, and then fancy piloting to follow them -just- far enough that we could detect them, but they couldn't detect us. Etc etc. Nothing's ever easy, right? 

Why didn't I just say this IC? Because you guys were having fun, and I didn't want to be the dead squirrel under the floorboards of your cabin in the mountains. After awhile, I did have Kestrel posit a plan similar to that which I outlined above.

Anyway, no biggy on my account. Like I said, I'm not finding fault with anyone.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 5, 2007)

If we did that we could have ended up being on a different planet from the one they attacked, or on the other side of the same planet.  It would have had the same effect either way of making us miss the pirates.  Of course possum probably wouldn't have been that mean so actually that probably wouldn't have happened... but realistically it was more likely than not.

So what is the point of this post?  Well I guess it's just that all this research and thinking is making the game significantly more plausible and consistent.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow. I would never have thought to simply stakeout a whole planet, even if we'd known which of the six planets to pick. I'm left imagining doing that on earth...

_"Okay. Yeshua, you take North America and the Pacific ocean, Voda, You take Europe and the Artic, Kestrel will keep an eye on Africa & the Indian ocean, Anariel will handle South America and the Atlantic. That just leaves me with Asia, Australia and the Antartic. No problem. We can do this guys. Keep a close eye on Madagascar Kestrel, I've got a hunch about that place."_


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 5, 2007)

No need to get snarky Ambrus, let this video do it for you.

http://www.derrickcomedy.com/stretch.htm


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 5, 2007)

Holy hell.

You try to be a nice guy...

Rather than spend a succession of increasingly irritating to all parties posts getting more and more upset and defensive, I think I'll just nip it in the bud.

Upshot: for the last time, I did not, and do not, have a -problem-, IC or OOC, with how things have been going in the game. I thought I made that clear...I hope this achieves that. Nothing I've said was intended to be construed as an attack of any kind...so if the responses to my post were supposed to be counterattacks, they were uncalled for. If you were just joshing around...well, then I apologize for taking the defensive, but one of the great dangers of online communications is that jokes sometimes come off as pretty offensive. 

I think that covers the issues. I think the best thing to do now, since there is no actual problem aside from what I hope was just miscommunication, is to simply let all this fade away, and get to enjoying the game.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 5, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Holy hell.
> 
> You try to be a nice guy...
> 
> ...





Just messing with you. Chill.


----------



## possum (Jun 6, 2007)

How I thought it would go:  "Well, it appears that this planet is more than likely to get attacked next.  Most populous city?"

"Yes"

"Let's go!"


Yeah, not too detailed.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 6, 2007)

Sorry Shayuri, didn't mean to offend you. I figured the various smiley faces were adequate to convey the light-hearted nature of our posts.

BTW, nice link Dire Lemming. _"He's not in Ecuador..."_ 


			
				possum said:
			
		

> How I thought it would go:  "Well, it appears that this planet is more than likely to get attacked next.  Most populous city?"



Heh. If it was clear which planet would be attacked next, why didn't the Grand Matriarch simply tell us so?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 6, 2007)

Because she's a hag


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm afraid I'm just not feeling this game so I think I'll respectfully bow out. Sorry for the inconvenience guys.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 18, 2007)

Meep!

Sorry to see you go!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm having some problems in real life guys, I would love to continue this game when I'm back, which I hope to happend soon. See ya


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow...2 players lost in an hour's span. It is like the Great Jedi Purge!


----------



## possum (Jun 18, 2007)

Sorry to see both of you go, I really am.  If you wish to come back at any time, the door's always open.  It was fun GMing for the both of you.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 19, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I'm just not feeling this game so I think I'll respectfully bow out. Sorry for the inconvenience guys.




But... every game needs an Ambrus!  

Well, it sucks to see you both go, now it's just a bunch of humans, none of whom have very good attention to detail.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 19, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> But... every game needs an Ambrus!



But not every game can have one.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 19, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> But not every game can have one.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

>





Don't frown...that just means his PC will take all of the enemy fire in the first encounter, leaving the rest of us to emerge victorious!


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 19, 2007)

Lorem is unusually selfless.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 19, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Don't frown...that just means his PC will take all of the enemy fire in the first encounter, leaving the rest of us to emerge victorious!




Maybe so but with his planning no one would have taken enemy fire.  

Another thing is that I was originally going to build a consular, but there were already three of them and only one guardian, so I didn't.  Now there are two Guardians and one consular.  

Hm, if they get taken out right of the bat, the logical thing for our characters to do would be to imediately call for help as the mission is clearly way over our heads. :\


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Another thing is that I was originally going to build a consular, but there were already three of them and only one guardian, so I didn't.  Now there are two Guardians and one consular.





We'll be fine.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 20, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> We'll be fine.




Wait, so Ambrus isn't our only hope?  Like, there is another?!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 20, 2007)

By the way, something really cool! Robot Chicken!


----------



## possum (Jun 20, 2007)

The way you're shilling that thing, I'm beginning to think that you're on Cartoon Network's payroll... 


And of course Lorem is unusually selfless.  I have to find a way to write you both off somehow!  Nah, I'll just NPC you and since you'll probably gain the two levels needed to reach 7th and knighthood, that's going to be an easy fix.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 21, 2007)

I wish.  

Anyway, the only reason you say that is because you're in every star wars game I'm in.


----------



## possum (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 21, 2007)

possum said:
			
		

> Lol.




Besides, isn't it painfully funny?


----------



## possum (Jun 21, 2007)

What?  Robot Chicken or me and you ending up in the same games?

I haven't seen the show, and my 56k is rather poor on the vid-viewing side.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 21, 2007)

possum said:
			
		

> What?  Robot Chicken or me and you ending up in the same games?
> 
> I haven't seen the show, and my 56k is rather poor on the vid-viewing side.




Well that too, but you need to get a better connection so you can view it!


----------



## possum (Jun 22, 2007)

I think something is up with the thread subscription e-mails.  I just Dire Lemming's past two posts.  Dated Wednesday evening.  I haven't been getting any other at all for the past week, either.  Any problems with any of you on that front?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 22, 2007)

I haven't gotten any for the past few days and just today I got like twenty of them or something, the earliest was from the seventeenth. 


Hm, I just got some more dated the 16th...

And now, I just got a bunch more, one dated the 15th...

I hope this is the last bunch of late email notifications.  They're marked 14...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 8, 2007)

Shayuri:



			
				possum said:
			
		

> After seeing their partner in crime being run through by two Jedi, the remaining three pirates stammer slightly before slowly undoing their belts.  It isn't long before three blaster pistols and three vibroblades are tossed into the room with you.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2007)

*scratches head*

My apologies. Somehow that got recorded wrong in my head.

Well hell.

I'm open to suggestions. Frankly I don't know what to do now.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 8, 2007)

I haven't really got a clue either.  I was hoping the pirates would give us some ideas, but they're not talking and are distinctly nondescript.


----------



## possum (Jul 8, 2007)

Sorry for being so nondescript, I really am.  In addition to the recent info that I posted in the game thread, they're also a little under 6' tall, probably in the 5-9 to 5'11 range.  All are clean shaven.  Two are red-haired while the other has brown hair.  The hair is cut short.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 8, 2007)

So, they're all human males?  What about the dead one?  He _is_ dead right?  I checked him right after he got stabbed but you didn't say anything about it.


----------



## possum (Jul 8, 2007)

Yes


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 8, 2007)

Yes?  Yes what?


----------



## possum (Jul 8, 2007)

all human males


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2007)

Hehe...I feel like I need to apologize. I don't USUALLY have a skull this dense. I dunno why it's so hard for me to get on the ball here.

It kind of feels to me like we're all struggling a little. 

Any ideas on what we need to do or change to help fix things?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't know.  All I can say is that we should tr to pay more attention.  This would be allot easier if Ambrus was still here to pay attention for us.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2007)

I fully embrace the fact that I whopped it on the helmet thing...but it seems like everyone's sort of out of sync with each other just in general. It's not just a case of paying attention, it's just like we're all operating on wildly different base assumptions or something.

That said, it certainly wouldn't be bad to pay more attention. Might help quite a bit.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 23, 2007)

I think part of it may stem from the excess of OOC comments in the IC thread. It really makes for a lot of confusion.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2007)

*nods*

Good point. That's one thing I can definitely stop doing.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 23, 2007)

Other than that, I'm not sure what else we can do. Try to push things along IC more, I suppose, and just see what happens.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 23, 2007)

Since we're trying to keep the OOC in OOC.  Here's when we left.



			
				possum said:
			
		

> They're simple blast vests.  +2 DR with a maximum dex bonus of 5.
> 
> The three human Jedi leave their alien compatriots behind to guard their prisoners while they leave the building behind them.
> 
> What do you do, precisely?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks DL...I totally missed the end of that sentence about leaving the building. Thanks!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 24, 2007)

Um, what are the rules for "force jumping" again?  There's nothing specificly about it in the book that I can find.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 24, 2007)

Under the Burst of Speed feat, it says that it multiplies jumping distance by 5.

Then you turn to the Jump skill to determine how far you can Jump...and multiply it by 5.

If you have the Burst of Speed feat.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 25, 2007)

Burst of speed helps you fo fifty feet jumps?  Since when do Jedi need a running start?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm just reading the rulebook, man. 

It's right here, on page 106. You multiply your speed by 10 (to 300!!) and multiply jump distances by 5.

It's even worse for Knight Speed. Speed by 20 and jump by 10.

As for the running start, it's the only way success is guaranteed. I suppose we could use Move Object though.

We levitate two over, then the two that are over there levitates the third over. Or any combination leading to all three being on the far side.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 25, 2007)

Not blaming you or anything, just generally bothered by the nonsensical rules that's all.  We need a GM call on this one I think.  I wouldn't mind sweeping Anariel up and jumping across the chasm (  ) but I guess if that can't happen we can levitate like you said, it's not as cool, but it'll work.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 25, 2007)

I guess next time she gains a level, Anariel will have to put a couple more ranks into _Move Object_.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 25, 2007)

Well, so much for that idea...  So... Possum?  How's about a GM call on this whole jumpy issue?


----------



## possum (Jul 25, 2007)

Jumping over the irrigation ditch should be fairly simple for those with move object.  I will allow those that know for sure that they can't jump to be levitated over the chasm.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 25, 2007)

Can't Yeshy just scoop Anariel heroicly up and leap across?


----------



## possum (Jul 26, 2007)

That's too easy!  

You can, but there will be a penalty due to the extra weight.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 26, 2007)

Well, whatever.  Let's just do this.


----------



## possum (Aug 7, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (I didn't think Force Ghosts came about until the end of the Republic...wasn't Qui Gon the one who "invented" it?)
> 
> (...well, except for the various Sith spirits that populate the Expanded Universe )




Nomi Sunrider's husband, Arca Jeth, Ulic Qel-Droma, Odann Ur.  [/nerd]

I think the current retcon is that Qui-Gon relearned the technique that was all but lost sometime from after The Sith War and then.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2007)

Don't you have to be dead to Force Ghost? If so, I'm kinda glad Anariel can't do that yet.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello, I'm back, I don't expect I could join back but...


----------



## possum (Aug 7, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Hello, I'm back, I don't expect I could join back but...




Me neither.  Welcome back!  *Tries to think of things that can give Voda a fun adventure while still being on the planet.*


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2007)

Maybe he could try to sneak to the shuttle unnoticed...like the pre-disguise plan...


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Maybe he could try to sneak to the shuttle unnoticed...like the pre-disguise plan...




He might stand out a bit...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 7, 2007)

What?  You mean the tentacles?  

It'd be good to have you back, if possum can think of a way.  Don't forget to reread the stuff you missed, Voda saw most of it anyway.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 7, 2007)

Okidoky, I will take me a while ^^


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 12, 2007)

Voda, there are still three pirate prisoners, plus the dead pirate that Anariel and Kestrel stabbed.  Who's also the only one still fully clothed.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 12, 2007)

I know, I was thinking two things: Leaving the pirates there, locked in the room, and try to sneak to the nearest cave, or bring them with us. The pirates are to busy looting. I don't know how far are we from the cave. My actions will depend on that. If we have one or two blocks to walk, that could be plausible, but if we have 10 or more, well that will be messy.


----------



## possum (Aug 12, 2007)

Voda, make an intelligence or a wisdom check, whichever one's higher.  I want to see if you remember seeing where the entrance is.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 12, 2007)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1205363

Wis: 18


----------



## possum (Aug 13, 2007)

That's enough to remember where the entrance is based on the maps of the area.  It's approx. 2 km southeast of your location and stationed inside of an empty armory.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 13, 2007)

Hmm too risky! too risky!  Decisions decisions...


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2007)

[yoda] I sense much fear in you... [/yoda]

Hee...couldn't resist.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm a squid, squids are cowardly creatures =P


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 14, 2007)

Huh?  I thought you were a bug with tentacles.


----------



## possum (Aug 15, 2007)

Same here on my thoughts of Voda's race.  So, what will it be Voda?  Will you save that young man's life or remain where you are?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 17, 2007)

Holy bantha urine Voda.  I'm sure we can all agree that being able to trust people is a good thing, but that's not the same as expecting unrestrained prisoners that know our plans to stay put just because you asked nicely.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey, so when is someone going to stumble upon us hiding in this closet?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 22, 2007)

That or we get where we're going so we can leave the closet.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 22, 2007)

Who many oxygen you have left in that thing? =P Beware of farts in such enclosed spaces.

Well yes, he is like a mixture of a crab and a squid... At least I picture it like that. Anyway, a crab doesn't seem coward at all that's why I said squid =P


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 22, 2007)

Dude, this is Star Wars, squid kick ass!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Who many oxygen you have left in that thing? =P Beware of farts in such enclosed spaces.




Jedi don't fart...it is part of their training.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 22, 2007)

...I sense much gas in you.

Had to be said.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 23, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Jedi don't fart...it is part of their training.




That's why only a few can became jedi, and must be trained since infancy ^^


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

Come on, my squid joke was way better than that fart joke!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 23, 2007)

Ha ha I admit I laugh out laud with the squid one ^^


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 2, 2007)

possum said:
			
		

> Try to find the OOC thread and we'll discuss it from there.  If you have to, google search one of the player names and you'll find it.



Yeah, I already found this too. Skimmed through it too.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 2, 2007)

Alright, well here's where we talk about stuff that doesn't involve the character speaking or doing something.  Nice to meet you.


----------



## possum (Nov 2, 2007)

OK, this might seem like the Imperial Inquisition here, but I need to see some examples of your previous RP work.  I'm very picky when it comes to someone filling in for a character as opposed to creating one of their own.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 2, 2007)

If you ask for opinions, And you did not, but anyway I'll give it, I'm playing with Blackrat in what? 3 games? and I'm playing in 2 of his games. I can tell you he is a great role player.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm also playing with Blackrat in his d20 Future game; although the game is still in the early stages, he seems like a capable DM and a good roleplayer.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 2, 2007)

No prob with that at all. I'd probably do the same  .
In my sig is links to the games I'm currently active in. And then there was a couple of games here that ended due to the gm dropping them. If you want to see those also in addition to the ones in my sig, I could look them up and post links.


----------



## possum (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome to the game, Blackrat.  The two recommendations in this thread and your own work have earned you a spot in this game.  Congrats, Lorem.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 5, 2007)

Cool. So if it's okay, I can just jump in and help Voda out  ?


----------



## possum (Nov 5, 2007)

Go right ahead


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 5, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Alright, well here's where we talk about stuff that doesn't involve the character speaking or doing something.  Nice to meet you.



Oh yeah. Hi Dire Lemming. Nice to meet you too. You and possum are the only ones of this group I haven't played with before. The three others are all in one of my games  .


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 5, 2007)

Heh, what's with your avatar?  Is that a cranium rat or something?

Oh yeah, also, my computer is screwed up and I may have lost my hard drive, again.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Heh, what's with your avatar?  Is that a cranium rat or something?




I think it is an Ash Rat or Moon Rat or some such. MM2 or MM3...I don't remember which.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah, I think it's a Moon Rat if I remember correctly. The whole pic is just so cool. The way I always picture it: There's a rat with shopping list and he coordinates the other rats to get what they need. "Okay Skit, you go to ile 7 and bring some eggs. And make sure they're fresh. Squek and Squik go get flours, bring the economy-size bag. Stich, get bananas, oranges and strawberry jam and Sqek get some milk and cream. It's the birthday party of Snitch, Snatch, Ikit, Tick and Tack so we need only the best ingredients to this cake. Well what are you waiting, Go Go Go."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 6, 2007)

Why is there no Nibbles?


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 6, 2007)

He was sent to buy candles and party-hats from the other shop.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh, ok!


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 6, 2007)

Mew

Not sure where to go from here...probably a bad time to post, since it's so late and I'm so tired.

Rhun and Dire...any ideas? I feel like we should post, but I dunno what to post...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 6, 2007)

I suppose Kestrel could do something endearingly impetuous.   Yeshy would like to wait until they feel themselves docking, or until they here someone else coming.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Rhun and Dire...any ideas? I feel like we should post, but I dunno what to post...





I meant to post last night and got sidetracked...not much for us to do right now at any rate.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 6, 2007)

We could open the door and do something about his death stick before it attracts attention.  Then again, Yeshua wouldn't mind attention if it were from someone who'd actually listen to reason, but that doesn't seem all that likely.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 21, 2007)

So what happened in the closet?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry if I'm being annoying, but Yeshua's view is that we really stand no chance of winning a battle against everyone on the ship, and he really really doesn't want to kill that many people anyway, being a Jedi and all.  Anariel charging out with her lightsaber drawn just made certain that we can't just pretend that we're a rebel faction of pirates first and see if they're more receptive to that than a bunch of Jedi.  Which is conceivable considering how much that other guy seems to hate Jedi.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 27, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Anariel listens as Yeshua questions the pirate. The young guardian certainly didn't live up to the reputation of most guardians; impulsive and quick to act...she finds hereself idly wondering what type of consular the young man would have made.




Lol, funny you should mention that.  I originally was going to be a consular, but then I saw how there were already three consulars and one guardian, so I decided to be a guardian.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 27, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Lol, funny you should mention that.  I originally was going to be a consular, but then I saw how there were already three consulars and one guardian, so I decided to be a guardian.




Funny...I seem to remember having thought that I wanted to be a guardian, but there were already multiple guardians, so I made a consular. LOL.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 27, 2007)

Huh?  I thought Kestral was the only guardian, you and Lorem are consulars and Voda is a force adept/consular.  Didn't I join after you guys?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 27, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Huh?  I thought Kestral was the only guardian, you and Lorem are consulars and Voda is a force adept/consular.  Didn't I join after you guys?




I honestly don't remember. I just seem to have this vague recollection that I had wanted to be a guardian, but had made a consular for some reason. I could be wrong. These days my memory isn't much good past a couple of days! LOL.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh well, it's better than possum's!    Jk JK!  Don't kill Yeshua!  He needs to die tragically for our sins!  Or something!


----------



## possum (Dec 28, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Oh well, it's better than possum's!    Jk JK!  Don't kill Yeshua!  He needs to die tragically for our sins!  Or something!




Did I give someone two names again?  Or was it crew numbers?

I swear, I do need my own personal Holocron...


----------



## possum (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah, I did...  Damn!  Let's go into retcon mode, shall we?  Should Grytta=Marissa's public name, or ignore that I said Grytta at all?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 28, 2007)

The pirate on the ground said that all of Thorren's lieutenants were human males.  I was saying that you forgot that when you gave Grytta her sex, but I just played along with it because sith chicks are hot! 

Come to think of it so in Ana.

Do whatever is more natural.  I'd say keep both names.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 28, 2007)

Then again I like Grytta better because Marissa is my sister's name which makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## possum (Dec 28, 2007)

Found the relevant quote thanks to the magic of Google.



> "They're human. All male save for Thorren's woman. I don't know if she wields magic or not," the frightened pirate says. He then gives you the names of the rest of Thorren's circle, but none are recognizable.




This obviously presents problems, although not really on the Force-using side.  Nothing a little retconning elbow grease won't fix.  I like the Grytta name better than Marissa as well.  Let me see what I can come up with that won't require an extensive use of you editting older posts.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 28, 2007)

I think that easiest thing would be to pretend that the pirate on the ground never mentioned Marissa/Grytta at all.  Then I just have to remove my mention of her and that's about it, aside from really old posts which don't much matter anymore.


----------



## possum (Dec 28, 2007)

Where's the fun in that, though?  

Okay, Wookieepedia, when did Sith start changing their names...  Surely Revan and Malek didn't start it.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 28, 2007)

What?  Darth Marissa? 

Ok... I guess we can do it the hard way too.  Marissa as the name of a hostile NPC still makes me feel uncomfortable though.


----------



## possum (Dec 28, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> What?  Darth Marissa?




Switch it around to Grytta being the Sith name.  Mikal is the one who has had a friend being privy to at least a small portion of the cabal's meetings, you know.

Sound good?

As to the Darth part, I don't think that they would know what the title is, despite it being used in a taunting way by a Padawan about 40 years after this story takes place.  Damn that "Darth Sunshine" line that JJM wrote...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok, ok.  I'll just try to contain my awkwardness.  But I still like my idea better.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 28, 2007)

There were Darths in the KOTOR era. Darth Revan. Darth Malek...

Dunno if space pirates would understand the significance of it, of course...


----------



## possum (Dec 28, 2007)

KotOR the game took place after the comics, making the "Darth Sunshine" comment the first chronological instance of the title, IIRC.

As to why the pirates would understand the significance of it...  Follow the clues.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 28, 2007)

I'd love to but... what clues?  They've never mentioned the word Darth, and this is the first mention of a separate alias for any of the pirates.  And our characters still don't know it's an alias for Marissa.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 28, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> There were Darths in the KOTOR era. Darth Revan. Darth Malek...




Don't forget Darth Bannon, Malek's apprentice. Though I thought he was kind of a pansy, he had pretty sweet armor.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey Voda Vosa!  Go post in TwistedMindInc's RttToEE Group 2 OOC thread so she knows you're still around!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 12, 2008)

Our little bird's naivety is rather endearing, don't you think, Rhun?


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 12, 2008)

I hope you don't mean me.


----------



## possum (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm going to be out of town until late Sunday, early Monday after tonight.  I've got a school trip in Baltimore that I have to go to.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 12, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I hope you don't mean me.




Either that, or Yeshua completely misinterpreted the signs and she's not weak, just merciful and overly excitable.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, nice to know where I stand.

...

No, actually. Not nice at all.

I'll come back to this later, when I can be more rational. In the meantime, I'll be quietly repeating 'it's only a game' to myself. Over and over.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2008)

Did I miss something? Because I really have no clue what you guys are talking about.


----------



## possum (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah, same here.  Clueless as well.

As to Grytta's power level, there is another option that may not be considered...


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 13, 2008)

The impression I was under is that he was referring to Kestrel.

I'm glad I didn't post while I was convinced of that. I was pretty upset.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry for not making that clearer. :\


----------



## possum (Feb 18, 2008)

Back from Baltimore and posting will resume tomorrow.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome back. Hope you had fun (as if school-trips could ever be ).


----------



## Rhun (Feb 18, 2008)

Baltimore is a fun town. I'd love to get out there in May for the Preakness.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey Voda. Hope you see this soon. I sent you an e-mail regarding an other PbP.


----------



## possum (Feb 18, 2008)

Baltimore was pretty fun.  We got free tickets to a comedy show, so I went to that.  Couldn't find anything that I couldn't find in Columbia, though, save for Madden 2003 for the PS2.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 19, 2008)

Are new names on the jerseys really worth fifty dollars? 

Then again... 2003?  Why 2003?


----------



## possum (Feb 19, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Are new names on the jerseys really worth fifty dollars?
> 
> Then again... 2003?  Why 2003?




One: the game was actually $0.99...  And I got it because I own NCAA Football 2003.  I also bought both 2004s for a combined total of $2.98


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh.  Well well that's not much money, but... Why 2003?


----------



## Rhun (Feb 19, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Oh.  Well well that's not much money, but... Why 2003?





Perhaps 2003 was when his favorite team had the best line-up.


----------



## possum (Feb 19, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Perhaps 2003 was when his favorite team had the best line-up.




Not really, but I have a Madden collection now.  I have 92, 94, 99, 2003, 2004, 07, and 08.  It's a little better than my NCAA collection of only 2003, 2004, 06, 07, and 08.

Heh, I just like the old EA Football games in addition to the newer ones.  Not to mention in NCAA 2003 I can relive my favorite MU quarterback's entire college career.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 20, 2008)

Huh, this first post wasn't here when I made the second one...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 20, 2008)

Blah, I despise EA for making generic rehashed games like their sports series'.  Their unethical business practices like buying out good developers and either forcing them to make generic rehashed games, or simply dismantling them, and firing entire development teams as soon as they release a product.  And being a major contributer to the downfall of game design as an art form in general. 

But you're entitled to your opinion.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 21, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Anariel remains quiet as Yeshua speaks to the woman. The consular wasn't sure exactly what he was trying to accomplish; she knew that the young guardian had no diplomatic training. Still, perhaps Grytta would speak to him. If not, she could try her hand later.




Yes, but he has heart!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 29, 2008)

Hm, if we look at this logically, Thorren coming our way now is a good thing.  There's no reason for our characters to think that three trained Jedi could not defeat one force sensitive pirate with little trouble.  However, that would be rather anticlimactic, so I get the feeling that it won't be so easy. :\


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 29, 2008)

I'll be happy with some update in Lorem and Voda part.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 20, 2008)

Uh... Are you sure you didn't mean "Disturbing" Voda?  "Disgusting" seems like an odd word to describe your situation.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 20, 2008)

May be. I'm not native english speaker, but I think it finish up playing on my side as I role play a crustacean alien, not very comfortable speaking other tong than his/her.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, I remember you language barrier.  I'm just trying to help.  No offense intended.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 16, 2008)

E-mail notification is broken again.


----------



## possum (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, this is a question a year in the making, and I was only going to pose it to everyone once the first adventure was over with.  Among the group, the decision has to be unanimous due to the nature of it.

Convert to Saga?  Or stay with the Revised Rules?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't have Saga so that's a no for me unless I can somehow still play without it.  This is the only Star Wars game I'm playing right now and also the longest I've been in. Since I can't even find a face to face D&D group nevermind Star Wars I'm not too sure about buying Saga.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 19, 2008)

I personally really like Saga...but it's no biggy for me either way.

I find it's a lot faster and easier, for one...and I like how force powers work more than Revised.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2008)

I have to vote for sticking with RCR, at least at this point. I don't have Saga, though I'm not opposed to picking it up eventually. My problem is the only place I get to play any Star Wars is these forums, so I'm in much the same spot as Dire_Lemming: I'd be buying it simply for this game.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 19, 2008)

Its yoyur choice guys, I have both versions here.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 19, 2008)

I too have both so it's one and the same for me too. And I'm still around, just can't think of much for Lorem to do right now...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 19, 2008)

ONe of you guys could go back and find the three naked pirates.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey Voda, if you were serious about trading in the ship, I don't think that would work.  We could maybe ask for a better ship but we don't technically own this one so it wouldn't be a trade.  I still think we should keep it.  The rebel pirates know how to operate it.  They'll probably still be sent to prison if they face normal trials just with milder sentences that those who didn't repent.  So this would probably be a welcome alternative.  They can still do the same jobs they did before, only now they won't be pirates.  Also, the ship itself is none too shabby.  It's been heavily modified so it's allot more powerful than a normal ship of it's class, which I can't actually remember at the moment...  Possum, what kind of ship was this again?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't think Kestrel would mind that idea...but OOC, I dunno if we should hang our trust on these guys. They've already turned on one master...even if he WAS an oppressive twit...

On a more pragmatic note, I am not sure that it's reasonable to assume the Republic would -let- us keep them, even if we decided we can trust them. Letting pirates go free can set a bad legal precedence. 

That said, it's something we might ask about when we hook up with the Authorities.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 25, 2008)

They're not letting pirates go free.  They're letting people who were pirates against their wills and chose to fight back against their oppressors in order to start leading a worthwhile life free.  The ones that weren't willing to repent are still going away.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2008)

Technically, I suppose the Jedi Order should supply its padawan's / knights with any transportation they need. I mean, Obi-Wan got a fighter.

Still, how are the economics of the Jedi run? Who finances them? Where do they get their ships?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 25, 2008)

Whoa whoa whoa... let's not make possum's head explode here.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Whoa whoa whoa... let's not make possum's head explode here.





I was just thinking that if the Jedi had limited resources, they might well smile upon the acquisition of a new starship. If their resources are effectively limitless, than it may not matter.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 25, 2008)

True... but this one is cool!  It's got big guns!  Remember, the defense fleet couldn't stand up to it... Hm, that reminds me, if everyone was on the planet, what happened to the other ships?


----------



## possum (Jun 25, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Whoa whoa whoa... let's not make possum's head explode here.




Too late...

The pirates: Those that rebelled will more than likely receive very light sentences for piracy and will become free traders or smugglers.  Days of piracy are over.  Thorren and his cabal, however, will have to be turned over to the Jedi.  They'll likely get the Allya treatment.

The ship will probably be confiscated by the system's militia and will either be incorporated into their fleet, or stripped down to civilian specifications and sold off at auction.

And you guys already have a ship, if I remember correctly.  It's how you got on the planet.  The Order provided it after it was given to them by the Republic.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 25, 2008)

But it lack firepower =)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 25, 2008)

I thought that was a hired ship.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2008)

Either way. Not anything worth getting hung up on. Where the Council leads, Anariel follows...at least until the Dark Side begins to call.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 25, 2008)

But I wanted a big ship with big guns crewed by redeemed villains under my command...  It would be so anime badass!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2008)

We could go Dark Side and take the ship for ourselves!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 25, 2008)

Hm, can you think of a non-munchkiney reason why we would do that?


----------



## possum (Jun 25, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> We could go Dark Side and take the ship for ourselves!




If any of you are going to go dark side, can it wait six years?  And, yes, we will skip ahead some on the way to the Sith War.  Probably about three to four more adventures.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 26, 2008)

Which Sith war is this again?  The Tales of the Jedi one or the KotOR one?


----------



## possum (Jun 26, 2008)

Tales of the Jedi.  I think the official name of the KotOR one is the Jedi Civil War.

And the redeemed pirate's name is Marissa Tohmas, not Morne.  Oddly enough, Morne is a possible name for the Jedi Exile, but it's actually the last name of the focal point of the Vector crossover.  You all will just have to wait a little longer for a KotOR mention.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 26, 2008)

Right, if I remember correctly you have The Great Sith War during the Tales of the Jedi Era, then the Mandolorian Wars after that, and then the Jedi Civil War during the KoTOR era.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 26, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> OOC: Huh?  Morne?  Is that a name from KotOR 2?  I never played that one.  Heard most of it was missing.





Not sure what "heard most of it was missing" means, but I actually thought KoTOR 2 kicked KoTOR's butt. It was an awesome game. One of my favorites.

And I've never seen anything (official) that actually gives the name of the Jedi Exile. Probably why Possum said "possible" name.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 26, 2008)

Just like human male is a possible description of Jaden Korr?

What I meant by "most of it was missing" is that apparently a large amount of the game was missing.  From what I've read the parts that were there were allot better than KotOR, though.


----------



## possum (Jun 26, 2008)

Morne was one of the pregen names, IIRC.  And the most obvious description of Jaden Korr?  Korr is a Kel Dor family name...  Course, humans have used it too, so that blows that theory out of the water.

KotOR was rushed to get to the Christmas market, from what I've heard, leading to a lot of cut stuff.

Oh, well, see you all at EnWorld 2.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey everyone!  It's ENWorld 2!  Apparently.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 27, 2008)

Indeed it is. If it stays up.


----------



## possum (Jun 27, 2008)

We _really_ need the thread categories back.  It was so easy to find the games I was in and GMing, because they were all Star Wars.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey, they're gone!  I didn't even notice until you mentioned it.


----------



## possum (Jun 29, 2008)

Please make note that I've expanded the allowed books to all OCR and RCR printed sources.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't own anything besides the revised core rule book.


----------



## possum (Jun 30, 2008)

That's okay.  I'm just letting those who do have the books have the options to use them.

We about ready to skip ahead to you returning to your enclave on Selvernos?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 30, 2008)

I have the RCR and the Arms and Equipment Guide. That's it for me.


I'm all for skipping ahead at this point. Not sure what else we can do, now the the threat has ended. Unless we get to level up.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, if that's where we're going next.  I mean, I'd want to see what the council decides to do about all this.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 1, 2008)

Revised rules only for me.

And I'm good with teh skipz0r.


----------



## possum (Jul 4, 2008)

Everyone gains enough XP to gain two levels.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow... I don't actually remember how to level up lol!


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 4, 2008)

Two levels!! Sweet!

I shall edit my sheet in the RG asap.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 4, 2008)

Tahts nice, will be updating the sheet soon.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm sorry.  It might take me a while to update my character.  Since this is the only Star Wars game I've been in for quite a while, and we've mostly been just roleplaying I'm a bit rusty on the rules.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Two levels!! Sweet!




Right on! Jedi Knights we are!



Shayuri said:


> I shall edit my sheet in the RG asap.




We have a Rogue's Gallery?


----------



## possum (Jul 7, 2008)

We do now...


----------



## Cat Moon (Jul 7, 2008)

Still recruiting or full?


----------



## possum (Jul 7, 2008)

Sorry, we're full.


----------



## Cat Moon (Jul 7, 2008)

possum said:


> Sorry, we're full.




Nuts. I suppose I'll get to use my Star Wars books eventually.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 7, 2008)

Cat Moon?  Do you know Dog Moon?  I get the feeling you wouldn't get along. 

Hey possum, how are we determining VP again?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 15, 2008)

So um, about the VP?


----------



## possum (Jul 15, 2008)

Sorry, didn't see this.  Just use Invisible Castle to roll your VP for your levels.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 15, 2008)

Sweet, I got full!

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1663904/

I've posted theupdated sheet in the RG.  Hopefully there aren't any major errors.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 17, 2008)

I'll try to get Lorem leveled by the end of the weekend


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> I'll try to get Lorem leveled by the end of the weekend





This is my goal as well.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 17, 2008)

Mine to. I think I'm quite out of date with the d20 sw rules. Even more with leveling up


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 19, 2008)

VP (2d8=9)
Got 9. 38+9+(4 from con)=51


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 25, 2008)

Heya, let's get this leveling up wrapped up so we can continue our Epic™ Quest!


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 28, 2008)

So um, your description of the "ship" and its pilot is pretty scary: http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Image:Basilisk.jpg

Not to mention that I actually could translate his "greeting" ...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh crap... I somehow didn't picture that from the description.  Oh well, Reven will save us! lol.


----------



## possum (Aug 29, 2008)

Has Revan even been born yet?  I kinda doubt it.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah I guess.  But that won't be any sort of obstacle to his messiahry I'm sure.

At least I didn't say "OMG it's Jango Fett!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 29, 2008)

Cut him down in pieces at once. Siths have better methods.


----------



## possum (Aug 30, 2008)

Nah, just do what Tahiri should have done when charged at by Boba's granddaughter in Revelation.  Yawn and then casually snap their neck with the Force.  Of course, that's not very PC for a Jedi...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 30, 2008)

Well that's an option, but what if it turns out that the Mando was actually a real babe under that helmet?  Then how would we feel?!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 31, 2008)

Necrophiliac?


----------



## possum (Aug 31, 2008)

LOL.  Trust me, the Taung aren't that pretty of a race.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:


> Heya, let's get this leveling up wrapped up so we can continue our Epic™ Quest!




Oh, heck. I did level. I just forgot to update the level on the sheet.

That is, it's a level 7 sheet...it just still says level 5. Hee.

I was wondering what was up...

I shall fix.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 2, 2008)

Kestrel is so charmingly impetuous.  I'd be really disappointed if it got her killed


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2008)

Hee hee

Given that he acts first, I'd like to add a proviso to my action that if this guy doesn't attack, and/or seems to be willing to listen, then Kestrel won't actually attack either.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2008)

Anariel has been leveled as well, though I still have to pick two feats for her and flesh out her gear a bit; I'll try to get that done tonight.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 2, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Also, just an FYI/reminder that lightsabers ignore damage reduction from armor and such.



Yeah, usually. Though I wouldn't be surpriced at all if his is made of Beskar: http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Mandalorian_iron


----------



## possum (Sep 3, 2008)

That's what I meant.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, usually. Though I wouldn't be surpriced at all if his is made of Beskar: Mandalorian iron - Wookieepedia, the Star Wars Wiki




It never seem to slow my characters down in the KoTOR games...the lightsabers made short work of the Mandolorians.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 3, 2008)

You were Raven, what did you spected?-


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 4, 2008)

Reven, who lost all his abilities.  And being Reven doesn't make some lightsaber you looted from a dead sith ignore DR.

But in case you didn't notice, all weapons in the game were make from Cortosis, and all the ships looked wrong... So really, why are we taking KotOR as an example of anything?


----------



## possum (Sep 4, 2008)

Now, now, the old Basilisk droid looked really stupid!  How could they not change the design into the Virago from 4,000 years in the future?  *rolls eyes*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah, it's weird.  Obsidian Entertainment seems to have a thing about making things in their sequels to Bioware games look totally different.  Lord Nasher in NWN2 is completely unrecognizable.  Oddly, more of the creatures actually look accurate to their Monster Manual artwork than in the original.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:


> Reven, who lost all his abilities. And being Reven doesn't make some lightsaber you looted from a dead sith ignore DR.




Revan in the first game only; you play the Exile in the second.



Dire Lemming said:


> But in case you didn't notice, all weapons in the game were make from Cortosis, and all the ships looked wrong... So really, why are we taking KotOR as an example of anything?




I did notice actually. I thought both the Ebon Hawk and the Harbinger were pretty cool looking ships, though. And personally, I think the KotOR games were some of the best Star Wars storytelling since Epsidoes 4, 5 and 6. 

Although, I have to admit I am stocked to see how Force Unleashed turns out...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 4, 2008)

Right... and you only played the Exile in the second, in the first you played Revan.  And neither of them caused random light sabers they picked up from dead sith to ignore DR on stuff they wouldn't... It seems like you disagree with me on something, but I can't tell what.

I agree that KotOR 1 at least was very good as far as Star Wars storytelling goes, though I've never played the second.  Again I get the feeling that you're disagreeing with me on something, but can't tell what.

As for Force Unleashed... Well from what I've seen they're throwing out any and all canon that conflicts with their gameplay concept (Blowing things up and/or sending things flying with insanely over the top force powers), but it still looks like it could be fun to play if you can get over that, and the fact that the main character holds his lightsabers in "cool" (stupid backwards) style, and the fact that lightsabers in the game are apparently bludgeoning weapons.

Here's a video about the plot with some gameplay footage too.
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/35118.html

Watch for spoilers, and the developers telling you how the opening scene of the game makes you feel.


----------



## possum (Sep 4, 2008)

I hate the suits playing fast and loose with the previous continuity.  It was my major beef with the Clone Wars movie.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2008)

[sblock=For Possum]
I've been thinking of Anariel's advancement, once we get to a point where we can level up again...I'd like to start taking levels in Jedi Master prestige class. However, you either have to be level 13, or you have to be level 7 and have a padawan learner assigned to you (see meets all other requirements). Is this a possibility in your game? Would Anariel be able to get a padawan, and start taking levels of Jedi Master? I'd see her kind of like Obi-Wan...he was barely a Jedi Knight himself when he was given a padawan to train...

Let me know what you think?
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Oct 20, 2008)

Rhun said:


> [sblock=For Possum]
> I've been thinking of Anariel's advancement, once we get to a point where we can level up again...I'd like to start taking levels in Jedi Master prestige class. However, you either have to be level 13, or you have to be level 7 and have a padawan learner assigned to you (see meets all other requirements). Is this a possibility in your game? Would Anariel be able to get a padawan, and start taking levels of Jedi Master? I'd see her kind of like Obi-Wan...he was barely a Jedi Knight himself when he was given a padawan to train...
> 
> Let me know what you think?
> [/sblock]




[sblock]I'm sure that I can work that out for you.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm sorry for my silence.  This job I've gotten seems to have drained all capacity for creative thought from me, so I dunno if I'll really be able to contribute much to the game anymore.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:


> I'm sorry for my silence.  This job I've gotten seems to have drained all capacity for creative thought from me, so I dunno if I'll really be able to contribute much to the game anymore.




I can certainly understand that; jobs can definitely drain one's vitality and stifle the creativity.  My assistant has been out the last week and a half with health problems, so I've been trying to cover her jobs and mine...and it is working very well. LOL. Stress is a killer.


----------



## greenstar (Dec 18, 2008)

I couldn't find the OOC thread before. I found it now, so I want to ask again if I can take up the Voda character.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 18, 2008)

I think Voda said he'd be back. I don't know on Dire though...


----------



## possum (Dec 19, 2008)

You're persistant, and I that's a good trait to have in a player, greenstar.  The bad thing is, you're expecting the book for Christmas, IIRC.  This isn't a Saga game, though.  It's for the previous revised rules, which are out of print and hard to find.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 23, 2008)

I saw Voda post just the other day in another game I am in with him...so I think he might just be extremely busy.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm sorry to say, I've kind of lost interest in the game.  I don't really like combat heavy games that much.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 24, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:


> I'm sorry to say, I've kind of lost interest in the game.  I don't really like combat heavy games that much.




Ha, that's kinda funny DL! You ended up in this game, and in my ToEE evil game, and they are both pretty combat heavy!  Ironic how things work out sometimes, eh?

How is the new job? Has it settled down at all?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 24, 2008)

Settled down...

Thanksgiving... Christmas... New Years... no...


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 29, 2009)

Is there any plants in the way that the mandalorians are heading towards? Using Plant Surge is pretty much our only hope of stopping them, and if there's none, then it's pointless to continue after them.

EDIT: Hmm... Teaches me to read sourcebooks more carefully. It doesn't really say that there needs to be plants to use plant surge... I think it's fair to assume that you need at least some sort of grass or weeds to be around but one doesn't really need much more for the power.


----------



## possum (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah, there are some decorative plants that might be used for Plant Surge.


----------



## possum (Jun 8, 2009)

Okay, I've had recent posts by Blackrat, Rhun, and Shayuri.  Dire Lemming's dropped out, and we haven't heard from Voda's player in over a month.  I'm sorry it had to come to this, but it gets rid of the non-player characters.

Edit: It's nothing against the players of the characters, but I need to write them out.  I've enjoyed everyone's work in this game immensely, and you all have made this a very fun game.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

No problem, blackrat. I just recently killed off Dire_Lemming's PC in my game that he was in as well. I understand having to get rid of the characters that are being NPC'd. The DM's job is hard enough as it is.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2009)

Mew, I say.

It's understandable. Maybe we should recruit again soon though. Three PC's is a thin gruel for RP.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> It's understandable. Maybe we should recruit again soon though. Three PC's is a thin gruel for RP.





I'm not so concerned for the number of PCs...just the fact that a Basilisk War Droid may well be way over the head's of three PCs! LOL.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2009)

Nonsense! That's fear talking!

Our ally is the Force and...

\ \ ||||||/ /
- KERBLAM -
/ / ||||||\ \

...ow.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Nonsense! That's fear talking!
> 
> Our ally is the Force and...




And a powerful ally it is!


----------



## possum (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, we're about to come to the end of another adventure, so I must ask this question to you all once again: do we convert to Saga edition.  I still don't care whether we do so or not, I'm just asking all of you about your opinions on the matter.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2009)

possum said:


> Well, we're about to come to the end of another adventure, so I must ask this question to you all once again: do we convert to Saga edition.  I still don't care whether we do so or not, I'm just asking all of you about your opinions on the matter.





I will give the same answer as before: I would prefer not to convert, mainly because I don't have the Sage rules, and don't want to buy them.  Plus, I kind like how Anariel is turning out.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2009)

Heeee

I actually really like Saga.

But I respect that he doesn't want to buy the rules. I wouldn't either, in his position. It's not that big a deal for me.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> But I respect that he doesn't want to buy the rules. I wouldn't either, in his position. It's not that big a deal for me.




Thanks Shayuri.  To be honest, $40 isn't that bid of a deal. But between that and the time it would save me not having to learn new rules and adapt my PC, the not buying the new rules kinda wins out.

I'm planning on starting a d20 Future game of my own here soon, which will bring me to DMing 4 games here, and playing in an unknown number of others (10? 15? I don't know really.) So the time thing is also definitely a big consideration for me at this point.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 20, 2009)

Ditto with Shay. I personally prefer saga, but it's not a big deal.


----------



## possum (Jun 20, 2009)

Alright, that's cool.  I just wanted to ask all of you to make sure that you all weren't wanting to play Saga.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks guys! Maybe by the time we start Part 4, I'll have gone out and picked up Sage edition. Tell you what, I'll start keeping my eyes open for a good deal on it.


----------



## possum (Jun 23, 2009)

That's quite alright.  To tell the truth, I was kind of hoping that someone would object, as I do like the RCR system a lot, though Saga has really grown on me since I started playing it on a regular basis.

Heck, I'd be willing to revert to OCR or even WEG!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 23, 2009)

possum said:


> Heck, I'd be willing to revert to OCR or even WEG!




Ha, I remember playing a WEG game way back when...I took out the enemy, my PC, and all of my friends' PCs with an ill-thrown thermo detonator. LOL.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 23, 2009)

Trying to catch up! Could I get an update on the tactical situation? How many troops are up and alive and fighting right now?


----------



## possum (Jun 23, 2009)

Two able-bodied warriors, the other three are being held by tree roots and don't even have weapons drawn, as they were manning the mortars.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 23, 2009)

So did Anariel's crit take out the second? Or did Kestrel?


----------



## possum (Jun 23, 2009)

Anariel's crit, IIRC.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2009)

Wait, aren't you the DM? You don't have to read correctly. What you say goes!


----------



## possum (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes, but I hadn't looked at the thread since the day previously!


----------



## possum (Aug 6, 2009)

What is it with me and including tons of continuity references?  LOL


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2009)

possum said:


> What is it with me and including tons of continuity references?  LOL




You apparently just know far too much about this particular time period! LOL.


----------

